# الوطن العربي، وحش فرانكشتاين ذو نزعة دونكيشوتية (متجدد)



## fouad78 (18 مارس 2016)

إذا كنت لا تعرف من هو وحش فرانكشتاين اقرأ هنا
وإذا كنت لا تعرف من هو الدونكيشوت اقرأ هنا

كما أراد العالم فرانكشتاين أن يخلق كائن حي من أعضاء ميتة
هكذا أيضاً أراد أيضاً بعض المثقفين أن يخلقوا كياناً سياسياً اسمه الوطن العربي
وكما كانت صدمة فرانكشتاين بقبح وحشه 
هكذا أيضاً كانت صدمة المثقفين "العرب" بوحشهم الأكثر قبحاً

ومثلما أصابت اللوثة عقل الدونكيشوت وبدأ يقاتل حروباً خاسرة لا معنى لها ضد طواحين الهواء
وهو يمتطي حصانه العجوز "روسينانتي"

هكذا فعل أيضاً الوطن العربي
الذي خاض حروباً أكثر جنوناً من الدونكيشوت
ممتطياً التقاليد العجوزة البالية (الشريعة والسنة)

وكما حظي الدونكيشوت برفقة "سانشو" صديقه الساذج
هكذا أيضاً حظي الوطن العربي بالكثير من الأصدقاء السُذّج
وأنا كنتُ واحداً منهم

وكما أن وحش فرانكشتاين يُنسب اسمه لصانعه لأنه ليس له شخصية
أو مثل عقل "الفونسو" المريض الذي اخترع اسم "الدونكيشوت" الخيالي
هكذا أيضاً يُنسب اسم الوطن العربي لفكر صانعه لأنه لا وجود تاريخي له

هذا الموضوع الهدف منه ليس فقط النقد والتحليل
بل أيضاً السعي لإيجاد الحلول

المواضيع المطروح مثل:
الوطن وعلاقة المسيحي به
القومية العربية وعلاقة المسيحي بها
وكل ما يتعلق بالمسيحيين في الوقت الحاضر


مشاركتكم معي بآرائكم فرح كبير لي
إذا اتفقتم مع فكري فالفائدة مضاعفة
وإذا اختلفتم معي ففكركم إثراء لا يُعوض
​


----------



## fouad78 (18 مارس 2016)

سأبدأ بدايةً بالحديث عن الوطن

ببساطة الوطن يُقصد به مساحة جغرافية معينة يعيش عليها مجموعة من الأفراد
ويكون لكل فرد من هؤلاء الأفراد الأحقية الكاملة في هذا الوطن

ولا تُفهم هذه الأحقية بتقسيم الوطن على مجموعة أفراد
بل كل فرد له الحق بكامل الوطن


بعد هذا التعريف المختصر والبسيط
ننظر نحن المسيحيون إلى أنفسنا هل نعيش فعلاً في أوطان؟
إن القوانين والدساتير تُهمشنا
والقوانين والدساتير لم تجعلنا على قدم المساواة مع الآخر لعلة الدين
فهل يستقيم هنا أساساً مفهوم المواطنة؟

يُتبع
​


----------



## ohannes (18 مارس 2016)

متابعة
منور المنتدى خي فؤاد​


----------



## كليماندوس (18 مارس 2016)

*متابع بتركيز​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

موضوعك جديد وممتاز أستاذ فؤاد وقلبي معاك ومع كل سوريا الجميلة بجد حزني عليها كبير كبير ربنا يعلم 
المهم 
بالنسبه لسؤالك عن الوطن والمسيحي، يعني المسيحي مطالب انه يكون مخلص لوطنه ويخضع للقوانين زي ما الكتاب بيقول أخضعوا للرياسات والسلاطين ، وفي نفس الوقت مفيش مانع انه يطالب بالطرق السلميه انه يحسّن من أوضاعه في بلده 
بالنسبه للقومية ألعربيه اعتقد ان انتو السوريين كنتو اكتر ناس مؤمنين بيها ، وانا معنديش مشكله مع القومية ألعربيه رغم اني مش عربيه انا مصريه لكن ده لا يمنع ان فيه في الوطن العربي مسيحيين من أصول عربيه مع الاحتفاظ بالقوميات التانيه اللي تم دفنها من سنين زي الاقباط والأمازيغ وغيرهم 
بس المشكله ان القوميه ألعربيه ارتبطت بالدِّين ، علشان كده بيرفضها كتير من المسيحيين علي أساسا انها قايمه علي اساس ديني ، لو قدرو يفصلو القومية ألعربيه عن الهويه الدينية ويعملو وطن عربي بعيد عن الدين هيبقا شيء ممتاز 
بس المشكله ان المنطقة ديه كارهه نفسها يا أستاذ فؤاد وكله بيخانق كله وكله بيتأمر علي كله ، علشان كده هي اسمها وطن عربي لأنهم بيتكلمو عربي لكن مفيش وحدة حقيقية


----------



## fouad78 (19 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> موضوعك جديد وممتاز أستاذ فؤاد وقلبي معاك ومع كل سوريا الجميلة بجد حزني عليها كبير كبير ربنا يعلم
> المهم


شكراً جزيلاً اختي الغالية
وطمعي في نِعَم الرب أثناء الضيقات
​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> بالنسبه لسؤالك عن الوطن والمسيحي، يعني المسيحي مطالب انه يكون مخلص لوطنه  ويخضع للقوانين زي ما الكتاب بيقول أخضعوا للرياسات والسلاطين ، وفي نفس  الوقت مفيش مانع انه يطالب بالطرق السلميه انه يحسّن من أوضاعه في بلده



كلامك صح ولكني لم أصل بعد لهذا المفهوم المتقدم
الآن أنا أحاول أن أوضح فقط المبادئ الأساسية
وطرحي له وجهان:

وجه ظاهر: أتساءل فيه أساساً إذا كانت المواطنة قائمة أم لا
بولس الرسول رفع دعواه إلى قيصر لأنه مواطن له حقوقه الكاملة كمواطن روماني
فإذا كانت الحكومة ترفض وضعنا على قدم المساواة
فمن هو قيصر زماننا هذا؟
(على فكرة أنا أرفض أن أترافع بقضايا وطني أمام أجنبي)

الوجه الخفي: كي أوضح هذا الوجه أذكر لك كمثال قائد تيار القوات اللبناني المسيحي "جعجع"
في بداية الحرب السورية قال مع الأسف ما معناه:
"طيب دولة سنية أكيد راح يحتكموا للشريعة الإسلامية، يعني يحتكموا للشريعة المسيحية؟"

في هذا الوجه الثاني أحاول قدر المستطاع أن أوضح
أن المساواة أمام القانون كمواطنين هي حقوق أساسية لا مساومة عليها

لأنه يبدو ومع الأسف مرة أخرى أننا فرطنا بحقوقنا الأساسية




Desert Rose قال:


> بالنسبه للقومية ألعربيه اعتقد ان انتو السوريين كنتو اكتر ناس مؤمنين بيها  ، وانا معنديش مشكله مع القومية ألعربيه رغم اني مش عربيه انا مصريه لكن  ده لا يمنع ان فيه في الوطن العربي مسيحيين من أصول عربيه مع الاحتفاظ  بالقوميات التانيه اللي تم دفنها من سنين زي الاقباط والأمازيغ وغيرهم
> بس المشكله ان القوميه ألعربيه ارتبطت بالدِّين ، علشان كده بيرفضها كتير  من المسيحيين علي أساسا انها قايمه علي اساس ديني ، لو قدرو يفصلو القومية  ألعربيه عن الهويه الدينية ويعملو وطن عربي بعيد عن الدين هيبقا شيء ممتاز



أنا متفاجئ من بعض معلوماتك عن القومية العربية
لأن الكثير يعتقدون أن القومية العربية مصدرها التيار الناصري في مصر
ولكن كلامك صحيح بدأت في سورية/ لبنان
وغالبية مؤسسي التيار العروبي كانوا مسيحيين
أرادوا الخروج من الحكم الديني العثماني ببديل آخر هو القومية العربية
ولم يكن لها علاقة بالأعراق فقط سميت عربية على اساس اللغة

ولكن مثلما قلتُ سابقاً تفاجئ المثقفون "العروبيون"
 بقبح الوحش الذي اخترعوه



Desert Rose قال:


> بس المشكله ان المنطقة ديه كارهه نفسها يا أستاذ فؤاد وكله بيخانق كله وكله  بيتأمر علي كله ، علشان كده هي اسمها وطن عربي لأنهم بيتكلمو عربي لكن  مفيش وحدة حقيقية



أنا أعذرهم
مجموعة لا تعرف أين هي ولا إلى أين تتجه
"أعمى يقود أعمى يسقط كلاهما بالحفرة"

ولهذا قررت فتح الموضوع
​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2016)

بالنسبه للمواطنه والمساواه فده مش موجود في الوطن العربي وانت أكيد عارف ،المواطن المسيحي أكيد مواطن درجة تانيه مهما قالت الدساتير عن المساواه والكلام ده لكن النظام العام للدوله بيفضل يعاملك علي انك درجة تانيه او عاشره 
والمشكله ديه مش هتتحل أبدا الا بفصل الدين عن الدوله طول ما انت بتقول دين الدوله كذا هيفضل اصحاب الدين ده حاسين بأنهم الأفضل واصحاب البلد 
وديه معرفش ممكن تحصل ازاي وخصوصا في مصر ، مصر طلعت اكتر دوله متدينة في العالم وياريته بفايده 
كان عندنا أمل في الثورة ، بس الثورات عمرها ما تعمل حاجة ، الحل دائماً بيدأ في التعلييييييم وده الحمد لله ضايع من زمان في مصر ، كل الدول اللي نهضت من كوارث اكتر من مصر ويمكن نهضت في نفس الوقت اللي كان مفروض مصر تنهض فيه في الستينات نهضت بالتعليم زي سنغافورة وكوريا الجنوبية وطبعا اليابان 
معلش انا بتكلم عن مصر لانها بلدي واعرف احوالها اكتر ما اعرف عن سوريا 
بس اللي انا عرفته من أصدقاء ليا ان بشار كان مانع حتي الخطب الطائفيه في الجوامع ، معرفش الكلام ده صحيح ولا لا؟ 
معرفش يا أستاذ فؤاد احنا مشاكل بلادنا كبيره كبيره ومفيش حد عايز يحل بجد وحتي اللي بيبقا عايز يحل بيبعدوه ويخونوه 
ممكن طبعا الحل يبدأ بأننا نطالب بحقوقنا بطرق سلميه ، وانا اعترف ان الاقباط اكتر قوميه استسلمت في المنطقة لمسح الهويه القبطية تماما وانا مش بنكر انهم عانو كتير كتير من عصور اضطهاد كبيره كتب عنها المؤرخين المسلمين قبل المسيحيين  ، حتي الأمازيغ في المغرب العربي تثقفو ورفضو ان يتقال عليهم عرب بالغصب ورفضو محو تاريخهم ودلوقتي اللغه الامازيغيه معترف بيها في المغرب كلغه رسميه للدوله من سنه 2010 اعتقد، بسبب الضغط الامازيغي علي الدوله 
بس يمكن لان الأمازيغ هما كمان مسلمين 
لكن الموضوع لما يجي عند المسيحيين بيبقا اكتر تعقيد 
بالنسبه للعروبه انا عارفه انها بدأت في سوريا ولبنان لأنكم عندكم مسيحيين من أصول عربيه وشعوبكم فيها أصلا أصول عربيه سواء مسيحيين او مسلمين ، اما مصر ولا كانت تعرف حاجة عن العرب وحتي المسلميين فيه كتير منهم من أصول قبطية 
عبد الناصر بس كانت صوته عالي حبتين وبيتكلم كتير فالناس افتكرت ان هو اللي بدأ العروبه ، علي الأقل احنا نعتقد ان هو اللي بدأها في مصر  وديه حقيقة فعلا قبله كانت مصر اسمها المملكة المصريه فقط


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2016)

لى شرف المتااابعة


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 مارس 2016)

مشكلة الدول العربيه انها مش بتفرق بين السياسه والدين
دايما فى خلط بين الاتنين مش عارفه ليه 
 وده عامل تعصب اعمى حتى فى الناس العاديين 
حقيقى كلامك جميل استاذ فؤاد ومتابعه معاك


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2016)

متايع للموضوع بكل دقة وتركيز

لي عودة مع ردي الخاص


اشكرك جدا على موضوعك الهادف

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك


----------



## ohannes (20 مارس 2016)

الاجمل ان سيد فؤاد سيصل حتمآ في مغهوم طرحه
للدولة المدنية... اوان الحل ..دستور علماني مدني
يضع المواطنيين على قدم المساواة ... امام القانون
.
ولكن قد اختبرة الموضوع على ارض الواقع
ضمن المنتدى
ضمن موضوع الزواج المدني او الزواج الديني
الاغلبية مع الزواج الديني
والمضحك ما في الامر نعت الاغلبية الزواج المدني .. زنا
من الاعضاء المسيحيين 
هل هولاء بمستوئ من الوعي حقآ .. ليصبحو مواطنيين في دول بقوانيين
(((( مدنية))))
.
لا تتعب نفسك .. 
يتبع​


----------



## fouad78 (20 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> بالنسبه للمواطنه والمساواه فده مش موجود في الوطن العربي وانت أكيد عارف ،المواطن المسيحي أكيد مواطن درجة تانيه مهما قالت الدساتير عن المساواه والكلام ده لكن النظام العام للدوله بيفضل يعاملك علي انك درجة تانيه او عاشره
> والمشكله ديه مش هتتحل أبدا الا بفصل الدين عن الدوله طول ما انت بتقول دين الدوله كذا هيفضل اصحاب الدين ده حاسين بأنهم الأفضل واصحاب البلد
> وديه معرفش ممكن تحصل ازاي وخصوصا في مصر ،
> 
> ...



لازم أوضح فكرة راح أتوسع فيها عند الحديث عن القومية
القومية العربية عندما نشأت لم يكن لها علاقة بالأعراب
أي لم يكن لها علاقة بجماعة العرب الذين يسكنون شبه الجزيرة العربية
وإنما اختاروا صفة "العربية" من باب اللغة العربية الواحدة التي نتحدث بها
ولم يُدركوا حينها الخطأ الجسيم الذي وقعوا فيه دون قصد

شكراً لإضافاتك المفيدة 
​


----------



## fouad78 (20 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> مشكلة الدول العربيه انها مش بتفرق بين السياسه والدين
> دايما فى خلط بين الاتنين مش عارفه ليه
> وده عامل تعصب اعمى حتى فى الناس العاديين
> حقيقى كلامك جميل استاذ فؤاد ومتابعه معاك



مو بس الدول العربية
سابقاً كان كل العالم حتى الدول الغربية كانت تحت سلطة الكنيسة

الغرب استطاع أن يفصل الدين عن الدولة
من خلال ثورات كانت نتائجها في البداية كارثية
كما أن المسيحية أساساً لا علاقة لها بالسياسة
وترفض ربط سياسة هذا العالم بالقيادة الروحية

أما في الإسلام
فإن الدين الإسلامي هو دين ودولة
لهذا يصعب أن نفصل الدين عن الدولة

شكراً لمرورك الجميل 
​


----------



## fouad78 (20 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> الاجمل ان سيد فؤاد سيصل حتمآ في مغهوم طرحه
> للدولة المدنية... اوان الحل ..دستور علماني مدني
> يضع المواطنيين على قدم المساواة ... امام القانون
> .
> ...



صار وقت الغدا فلازم أحكي بتشبيهات من الطعام 

أنا حالياً في الموضوع أجهز وليمة
هاي الوليمة كل ما كان فيها تنوع أكل كل ما كانت أفضل 

فما أضعه هنا هو طبق أو أكثر
وما يضعه الآخرون هي أطباق أخرى

قد يعجب الآخرون الطعام الذي أطبخه وقد لا يعجبهم
لن أفرض طعامي عليهم

كما أن طعام الآخرين قد يعجبني وقد لا يعجبي
المهم أنني أرفض أن يُفرض علي


نعود إلى القوانين العلمانية أو الدينية
أنا لدي آراء لم أطرحها حتى الآن
لأن الطعام يؤكل فقط بعد تحضير الوليمة، صح 

المهم حالياً إذا وقف مسلم أمامي وقال لي أنتم ملزمون بقوانيننا الشرعية
سأقول له حسناً ولكن اعلم أنك تدوس على حقي

هذا ما أطلبه لا أكثر ولا أقل
أن نعرف ما هي حقوقنا ولا نفرط بها باسم الأمر الواقع

وأول خطوة ستكون بعد التعليم هي أن أقبل رأي الآخر
حتى لو قال الآخر أن الزواج المدني زنى

شكراً جزيلاً لإضافتك المهمة اللي سمحتلي بتوضيح بعض الأفكار
​


----------



## fouad78 (20 مارس 2016)

نأتي الآن لتوضيح القومية
ولن أتحدث في هذه المشاركة عن القومية العربية بل فقط القومية

رأينا في مفهوم الوطن أنه رقعة جغرافية يعيش عليها مجموعة من الإراد
ولهم حقوقهم الكاملة

أما القومية فالكلمة مأخوذة من (قوم)
وعلى عكس الوطن
فإن القومية عابرة للحدود الجغرافية لأنها ترتبط بالأفراد

ولكن نوع الرابط بين الأفراد هذا كان محل خلاف لدى القوميين

ألمانيا مثلاً قالت أن الرابط هو اللغة
فرنسا قالت العيش المشترك
الماركسيون رأوا أن الرابط هو الإقتصاد
......
.....
....

ومن ثم تطور هذا المفهوم ليكون عبارة من مجموعة من العوامل معاً
وهذا ما سنشاهده في القومية العربية
​


----------



## fouad78 (20 مارس 2016)

نشأة الحركات الوطنية والقومية

في أغلب الشعوب سيطر الدين على مفهوم الدولة
وبعد أن تحررت دول أوروبا من سيطرة الكنيسة
ظهرت الحركات الوطنية والقومية في أوروبا
وقد اختلفت بينها ولكنها اتفقت على ثلاثة مبادئ أساسية وهي:

عدالة حرية مساواة

ربما سمعتم مثل هذه الشعارات من قبل 

لقد تأثر المسيحيون والمسلمون الليبراليون بهذه الحركات القومية والوطنية

وبما أنهم كانوا تحت سيطرة العثمانيين
وبما أن المساحة الجغرافية حينها لم تكن واضحة بعد
مما يستبعد تشكيل حركات وطنية أساسها المنطقة الجغرافية

ظهرت ما يمكن تسميتها بالحركات القومية العربية
المتأثرة بالحركات الغربية التي خرجت عن إطار الدين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]فؤاد*​*[FONT=&quot] أو (فؤش) بالمصرى تدليلاً للأسم ويدل على غلاوته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا الأول[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ :download::download:​


fouad78 قال:


> إن القوانين والدساتير تُهمشنا
> *والقوانين والدساتير لم تجعلنا على قدم المساواة مع الآخر لعلة الدين*
> فهل يستقيم هنا أساساً مفهوم المواطنة؟
> 
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]تتحدث عن القوانين والدساتير (معناه) =  تتحدث عن نصوص وأحكام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يوجد شئ فى الدستور السورى يعطينا مفهوم هذا التهميش ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندنا ( نصوص ) و ( أحكام ) الدستور المصرى وقوانينه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ تُهمش المسيحى بأى حال من الأحوال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أُكررها ( منعاً للبس والتأويل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( نصوص ) و ( أحكام ) الدستور المصرى وقوانينه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ تُهمش المسيحى بأى حال من الأحوال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سأشاركك الحلول لما أسمع منك 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا أريد قطع أسترسالك للموضوع لو فضلت أرجاء الرد أو عدمه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسأتابع فقط 
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (20 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فؤاد*​*[FONT=&quot] أو (فؤش) بالمصرى تدليلاً للأسم ويدل على غلاوته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا الأول[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ :download::download:​
> *[FONT=&quot]تتحدث عن القوانين والدساتير (معناه) =  تتحدث عن نصوص وأحكام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يوجد شئ فى الدستور السورى يعطينا مفهوم هذا التهميش ؟[/FONT]*
> ...




الترحاب السوري
"أهلين وسهلين"

في البداية اتمنى تعذرني إذا خانتني المصطلحات
اللي يهمني إيصال الفكرة بعيداً عن المصطلحات

ما أقصده بالتهميش هو عدم المساواة
تماماً مثل أولاد في البيت
ولد يأخذ كل شيء
والأخر يأخذ البعض
ولهذا هو مهمش حتى لو أخذ البعض

نعم الدستور السوري بل وحتى المصري "يُهمش" (بالمفهوم إللي شرحته سابقاً) غير المسلمين والمسيحيين من بينهم

وأذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

1ـ جعل الشريعة الإسلامية مصدراً أساسياً للتشريع وفي مصر المصدر الأساسي
فهل على المسيحي أن يقبل بذلك فقط لأن السادات أراد هذا؟

2ـ وزارة الأوقاف مثال حي على التمييز الطائفي بين أبناء الوطن
يكفي أن الدولة تتكفل ببناء جوامع وتدفع أجور الشيوخ
وكل المصاريف الإسلامية بما فيها الدعوة الإسلامية تأتي من خزينة الدولة التي هي بالنهاية من وإلى المواطنين من جميع الأديان
ولكنها مخصصة فقط لمصلحة المسلمين
منها أيضاً الكهرباء في مصر حيث تتكفل وزارة الأوقاف بالجوامع
وليس بالكنائس

وأنا لا أتحدث عن حالات خاصة بل عن قانون

3ـ عدم الحرية في تغيير المعتقد إلا بإتجاه الإسلام

4ـ في سورية رئيس الجمهورية مُسلم

5ـ الجمهورية السورية اسمها (الجمهورية العربية السورية)
ومصر (جمهورية مصر العربية)
فهل أنا كسرياني لستُ سوري؟
وهل القبطي ليس مصري؟

كما أني شخصياً أرفض أن أُلقب بعربي فقط احتراماً لمشاعر (العرب)
وماذا عن مشاعري؟
وماذا عن بلدي سوريا المأخوذ اسمه من السريان؟

ما أريده يا استاذ عبود هو اعتراف من الآخر بوجودي وكياني
وإذا أراد الإستئثار بالسلطة فأنا لستُ مُجبراً أن أقول له (انت الباشا وأنا الغلطان)

بالنسبة للمقاطعة أنا أتمنى تقاطع
إذا بلشت بطبختك بعد طبختي راح تبرد طبختي أنا 
خلي نحط الطبختين معاً ألذ

صحيح أنا اللي فتحت الموضوع
بس الموضوع للكل
يعني اكتب فيه ما تريده حتى لو كان مخالفاً لي
الموضوع موضوع الجميع طالما لا يخالف العقل

منور الموضوع يا باشا
​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2016)

اخي العزيز فؤاد

كما واعدتك سابقا ..بأن لي رد خاص وسأبدأ


دولنا التي نعيش فيها الان .. هي دول من صنيعة اتفاقية ( سايكس - بيكو )
هذه الولادة ( واعني الدولة ) هي ولادة قيصرية 
ولم تكن ولادة طبيعية

على سبيل المثال (وليس الحصر )
العراق ..

بلد فيه تعددية في كل شئ
1- تعددية قومية
2- تعديية دينية
3- تعددية جغرافية
4-تعدديةمذهبية

لكن نرى اليوم بأن العراق بلد (عربي ومسلم ) فقط

السؤال 

هل ان بقية القوميات التي تعيش في العراق وكذلك بقية الاديان لم يكن لهم اي دور في العملية الحضارية والانتاج الانساني في العراق
ام ان فقط العرب المسلمين هم من بنى العراق لوحدهم ؟!

هذا السؤال لو نرجع به الى التاريخ - سنرى
بان كل الحضارات التي شيّدت في العراق مثل (الحضارة الاشورية والحضارة الكلدانية ) هي ليست حضارة عربية ولا تمت باي صلة بالقومية العربية او العرب
ولحد الان لم ارى او اسمع اي عربي في العراق يقول مثلا الاشوريين او الكلدانيين اجدادنا

اذن نحن امام مفارقة تأريخية ( واتوقف هنا )

نأتي الى الدولة العراقية الحديثة والتي بدأت كما يصفها الكتاب او المؤرخون من عام 1921
وتاسيس الحكم الملكي وفي عام 1958 تحول العراق الى الحكم الجمهوري

نشأت حركات سياسية واحزاب وانا برأيي الخاص (كلها فاشلة )
لانها لم تغير اي شئ بالعراق
بل حتى الاحزاب نفسها قد تخلت عن منطلقاتها النظرية وسرعان ما تحولت من احزاب الى كاريزمات سياسية ( بمعنى الحزب يعرف بقائده فقط )
اما الناس فكل واحد منهم يغني على ليلاه

وهذه مفارقة تأريخية اخرى

وهنا سأتوقف قليلا ولي عودة اخرى

تحياتي ومحبتي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> 1ـ جعل الشريعة الإسلامية* مصدراً أساسياً* للتشريع وفي مصر المصدر الأساسي
> فهل *على المسيحي أن يقبل بذلك فقط *لأن السادات أراد هذا؟
> 
> 2ـ وزارة الأوقاف مثال حي على التمييز الطائفي بين أبناء الوطن
> ...


​ 
*[FONT=&quot]هو تصحيح مش هنقف عنده كتير ...لكن للتدقيق ليس إلا  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مبادئ*​*[FONT=&quot] الشريعة الأسلامية  مصدر رئيسى للتشريع وليست مصدر أساسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والفارق كبير جداً وخطير – مش هنتبحر فى الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى نفس ذات الوقت قال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن مبادئ شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للتشريعات المنظمة لأحوالهم الشخصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لوزارة الأوقاف كلامك غير دقيق لأنه عندى هيئة الآوقاف القبطية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صادر بها قانون وصادر من مُبارك قرار جمهورى لتعديل وضعها ( وقد تم بالفعل ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتحت يد الهيئة المذكورة مساحااااات شاسعة بمسمى أديرة تتجاوز مساحات بعض الأديرة آلاف الأفدنة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُعفاة من الضرائب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و......[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجتش ع الغلابة اللى بيخطفوا ركعتين فى أى زاوية يعنى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( طبعاً دة غير الأديرة اللى أتبنت بالبلطجة والكنيسة نفسها مش معترفة بيه ولا برهبانه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعلينا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش نتوسع فى الملف دة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للرئيس المسلم الدستور لم يشترط أسلامه...لكن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو ( حكم الأغلبية ) – لو عايزين تمشوا الديمقراطية ومتمسكين بها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعايزين الحُكم للأغلبية السياسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فلماذا ترفضونها لما تكون أغلبية دينية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع ان هؤلاء ( الأغلبية ) لم يشترط عليك قبول دينه أو الدخول فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومن هنا [FONT=&quot]ت[/FONT]بدأ أولى خطوات الحلول ... من عندك أنت [FONT=&quot]ت[/FONT]بدأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أتابع معاك طبختك لأن شكلها شهى جداً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنور نورك أنت ...[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> الاجمل ان سيد فؤاد سيصل حتمآ في مغهوم طرحه
> للدولة المدنية... اوان الحل ..دستور علماني مدني
> يضع المواطنيين على قدم المساواة ... امام القانون
> .
> ...




اخي الحبيب ohannes
من بعد الاذن من الاخ العزيز فؤاد صاحب الموضوع
وصاحب الرد 




من كل احترامي لرأيك الشخصي هنا اسمح لي ان اختلف معاك ولو قليلا

عندي اخ وقد هاجر الى امريكا وحصل على الجنسية الامريكية

لكنه عندما تزوج .. اختار الزواج الكنسي وليس المدني (زواج المحكمة )

بالرغم من اننا جميعا نعرف بان امريكا بلد ديمقراطي جدا وفيه حريات عالية بمستواها حتى الشخصي

هذا لأن اخي من النوع المؤمن بالمسيحية - طيب

لكن هذا لا يتعارض مع مفهوم الدولة والبناء الديمقراطي عندهم

فالديمقراطية اصلا لا تمنع ولا تفرض النوع الواحد فهي مبنية اصلا على الحريات الاربع الرئيسية والاساسية ولك مطلق الحرية فيما تختار

لذلك ردك ليس له علاقة بالوعي لدى المسيحيين
بقدر ما له علاقة بأختيارهم المبني على ايمانهم


مع جزيل شكري ومحبتي


----------



## fouad78 (21 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> اخي العزيز فؤاد
> 
> كما واعدتك سابقا ..بأن لي رد خاص وسأبدأ
> 
> ...




في الحقيقة هناك أسباب لفشل الأحزاب
وربما سأتطرق لها لاحقاً
ولكن برأيي أهم سبب هو عدم المصداقية والشفافية مع النفس

حزب البعث في سورية جعل من نفسه "حزب الدولة والمجتمع"
وبما أنه تم سحق المعارضة
فقد خسر الحزب أهم آلية لتصحيح المسار والتطوير ألا وهي النقد من المعارضة
فرفع الحزب شعار النقد الذاتي
وهذه أيضاً سأضعها ضمن "المسخرة" التاريخية
فمن فعلاً يتجرأ وينتقد الحزب
وبالنتجية عم الفساد المجتمع

شكراً لمشاركتك بولس وبإنتظار متابعتك
​


----------



## fouad78 (21 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]هو تصحيح مش هنقف عنده كتير ...لكن للتدقيق ليس إلا  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مبادئ*​*[FONT=&quot] الشريعة الأسلامية  مصدر رئيسى للتشريع وليست مصدر أساسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والفارق كبير جداً وخطير – مش هنتبحر فى الموضوع
> 
> [/FONT]*شكراً جزيلاً للتوضيح​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...




الصراحة تفاجأت من سؤالك عن الحرية
لأنك شخص قانوني وتعرف الحرية بمعناها الحقيقي أكثر منا نحن

سأطرح مفهوم الحرية في الموضع لاحقاً
ولكني هنا أوضح فقط وجهة نظري لمعنى الحرية الحقيقية
والتي نعرفها بالمثل المعروف "تنتهي حريتك عندما تبدأ حرية الآخرين"
فالحرية لا تعني التعدي على حرية الآخر بل تحترمها
وأقتبس هنا قول لشخص عظيم فعلاً وهو مارتن لوثر كينع
قدوة حقيقية لي
المناضل الأسود الذي ساهم بإلغاء التمييز العنصري في أمريكا







وصدقني يؤسفني أن أشبِّه وضعنا بوضع الزنوج في أمريكا
هم كان لديهم تمييز عنصري
ونحن لدينا تمييز طائفي
​


----------



## fouad78 (21 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> اخي الحبيب ohannes
> من بعد الاذن من الاخ العزيز فؤاد صاحب الموضوع
> وصاحب الرد
> 
> ...



الصراحة أنا مبسوط من اسلوب الحوار بشكل عام بالموضوع
حتى مع إختلاف الآراء

بالنسبة لطرح جون
هو يستطيع أن يوضح نفسه أفضل مني
ولكن ما فهمته أن بعض المسيحيين يرفضون الزواج المدني
وهذا تناقض صارخ مع المفهوم العلماني للدستور

هذا أتوقع ما قصده بمسألة الوعي
وهو يستطيع أن يوضح نفسه أكثر مني
شكراً للمشاركة والتعليق
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]نعم ( الوضع القانونى ) للمسيحين فى مصر مُعادل للمسلمين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]غاية ما فى الأمر أنها نسبة عددية فقط ( أكثرية )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يمنع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أبداً أنه عندنا متعصبين أغبياء كارهين لأنفسهم قبل أن يكرهوا غيرهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا موجود فى كل فئات المجتمع وجميع المهن وللأسف منتشر بين المثقفين[/FONT]*​ 


fouad78 قال:


> الصراحة تفاجأت من سؤالك عن الحرية
> لأنك شخص قانوني وتعرف الحرية بمعناها الحقيقي أكثر منا نحن
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]لم أتحدث عن الحرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل تحدثت عن الديمقراطية التى تنشُدها الشعوب العربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فى الديمقراطيات الحزب الذى يفوز بالأغلبية بيشكل الحكومة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأخوان لما مسكوا الحكم رشحوا رئيس منهم وفاز بأغلبية الأصوت  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فلما يكون عندنا 75 مليون مسلم من الطبيعى جداً أن يأتى رئيس الدولة مُسلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عكسنا الوضع ( فى الدول العربية ) ستجد الرئيس الآتى مسيحى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (21 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نعم ( الوضع القانونى ) للمسيحين فى مصر مُعادل للمسلمين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]غاية ما فى الأمر أنها نسبة عددية فقط ( أكثرية )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يمنع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أبداً أنه عندنا متعصبين أغبياء كارهين لأنفسهم قبل أن يكرهوا غيرهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا موجود فى كل فئات المجتمع وجميع المهن وللأسف منتشر بين المثقفين[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لم أتحدث عن الحرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل تحدثت عن الديمقراطية التى تنشُدها الشعوب العربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...




استاذ عبود يجب أن أعتذر اولاً
لأنه لم يكن من حقي كسوري أن أناقش وضع القانون المصري
أعترف عندما أخطئ ولهذا أعتذر

بالنسبة للحرية والديمقراطية
قرأت أمور كثيرة في الفترة الماضية
ممكن خلت المصطلحات تختلط معي، لكن بالأخير الحرية تشمل ضمنها الديمقراطية
بل إن الديمقراطية هي تجسيد حقيقي للحرية
والكلام عن الديمقراطية من دون مفهوم الحرية هو كلام ناقص

ولهذا استشهدت بمقولة مارتن لوثر كينغ عن الديمقراطية
ضمن حديثي عن الحرية

فهل من حق الأبيض أن يستعبد الأسود فقط لأنه الأغلبية العددية؟
إذا كان الجواب، نعم
فالمصيبة أكبر مما أتخيل

سأطرح مواضيع هي بالنهاية تابوهات في الفكر "العربي"
مسلمات علينا أن نقبلها بحكم الغلبة العددية
والحقيقة هي أنه لم يعد هناك تابو في أي موضوع

وهناك طريقتان لا ثالث لهما
الطريقة الأولى هي القمع القسري (تاريخياً محكوم عليها بالفشل)
الطريقة الثانية هي التنوير العقلي
وهي مقارعة الحجة بالحجة والفكر بالفكر
وهذا ما أسعه إليه

وأرجو أن أتوفق بالطرح رغم ضعف إمكانياتي

بإنتظار ملاحظاتك وتعليقاتك القيمة خصوصاً إذا خرجتُ عن الخط مرة ثانية
تحياتي 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> استاذ عبود يجب أن أعتذر اولاً
> لأنه لم يكن من حقي كسوري أن أناقش وضع القانون المصري
> أعترف عندما أخطئ ولهذا أعتذر
> 
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا باشا أسألنى كما تريد ويحلو لك 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]ولا داعى للأعتذار ...*​
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن لم نتناقش لن يستفيد من مواضيعنا أحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبادل وجهات النظر والمعلومات مهم جداً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أول مرة أقرأ ان ( القومية العربية ) بدأت فى سوريا ولبنان ولم يبدأها "عبد الناصر"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن غالبية مؤسسى التيار العروبى كانوا مسيحيين لأسباب ذكرتها أنت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من عشقى الشديد لـ "عبد الناصر" لم أفتِ فيما ليس لى به علم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بنستفيد من بعض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل ما أرجوه أن تعتبرنى شاهد مُحايد أشهد بالحق فقط  فيما أعرفه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصدقنى .... كلنا فى الهم سواااااء ... [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2016)

الاخ الحبيب فؤاد المحترم

كما واعدتك .. اليوم عندي مداخلة اخرى حول الموضوع

في الحقيقة وكما ترى حضرتك بانني أركز في جوابي عن العراق تحديدا
والسبب لانني اريد ان اكون اكثر موضوعيا وواقعيا ليس الا

طيب .. نعود الى عام 2003 وبعد ان هاجمتنا امريكا واحتلت العراق واعدونا بالديمقراطية وهذا شئ جيد 

لكن الديمقراطية تم تسليمها بأيادي غير ديمقراطية
فكل الموجودين والمتصدرين للحكم وللمشهد السياسي هم غير ديمقراطيين بل يبتعدون عن الديمقراطية بعد يدك عن الشمس (لان احزابهم هي احزاب اسلامية صرف سنية كانت او شيعية )

من جانب اخر .. الذي أعرفه ان الديمقراطية تحتاج الى اسس ومقومات

في حين تم استبدال هذه المقومات بالمكونات
وهذه هي المرة الثانية التي يتم فيها اخراج المولود الجنيني الجديد بعملية قيصرية!!!

اقصد بالمقومات هي :
1- البنى التحتية واقتصاد البلد
2- احزاب ديمقراطية تمتلك رؤى ديمقراطية وبرنامج واضح ومطبق على ارض الواقع
3- بناء المؤسسات القانونية والدستورية
4- نشر الوعي والثقافة الديمقراطية المقرونة بالممارسات اليومية على مستوى الفرد والمجتمع

في حين راح المتصدرون للعملية السياسية (الشاذة ) راحوا على مكونات الشعب من عرب واكراد وتركمان وسنة وشيعة ... الخ

وبالتاكيد هذه المكونات المجتمعية سوف لن تفرز اي ديمقراطية وانما ستكون العملية مجرد ( تأكيد للهوية الفرعية الثانوية ) على حساب الوطن

ناهيك ما فعلتع الاحزاب الاسلامية (سنية وشيعية )
بخلق حالة من الاستقطاب الطائفي والتجاذبات الاثنية والمذهبية والتي ادت لحد عام 2009 الى حرب داخلية ضروس بين مكونات الشعب الواحد

من باب المقارنة 
لاحظ ان امريكا  كبلد جديد وحديث العهد نسبة الى العراق الضارب في العمق الـتأريخي حوالي 7000 سنة - لاحظ انهم نجحوا نجاحا باهرا

حتى عندما تم اغتيال (جون كندي ) امريكا لم تتأثر كدولة او كشعب
والسبب الرئيسي هو بناء الدولة على شكل مؤسسات وليس افراد فقط
حتى ديمقراطيتهم من النوع المؤسساتي

تم كتابة الدستور الامريكي في 13 سنة
اما الدستور العراقي فانه كتب ب 2 شهر فقط !!!

الدستور والقوانين الامريكية سنّها المتخصصين بالقانون 
اما العراق فالدستور كتبه 4 احزاب سياسية محكوم برؤية وايديلوجية مسبقة بعيدة كل البعد عن القانون وعن الديمقراطية

اذن نحن امام صفقة وليس دولة !!!

العراق يسمى ببلد الحضارة الزراعية وقد جاءتنا حكومات كثيرة جدا اهمها واغلبها عبارة عن دكتاتوريا اما قومية وعروبية واما اسلامية واما عسكرية

فليس لدينا اي أرث ديمقراطي
وليس لدينا اي تاريخ ديمقراطي
وليس لدينا اي ممارسات ديمقراطية
وليس لدينا اي برامج ديمقراطية 

فعلى ماذا سيبنون ؟ 
هذا اذا افترضنا ان هناك بناء اصلا !!!

وعليه ...

استطيع ان اقول بأن العملية القيصرية برمتها ما تزال مشوهة وانجبت طفلا مشوها لحد الان


استأذنك الان 

ولي عودة اخرى .....

تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2016)

لفت نظري موضوع حزب البعث السوري والنقد الذاتي ، بصراحة مسخرة عالميه فكرتني بمسخرة الحزب الوطني المصري بتاع مبارك كان بيعمل معارضه علي مقاسه ويربيها ويقولها تعمل ايه ومتعملش ايه وتقول ايه ومتقوليش ايه علشان المنظر بس قدام العالم ، بجد مهازل مش طبيعية 
عندي رأي بخصوص الاغلبيه ، في كل دوله فيه اغلبيه سواء اغلبيه لون او عرق أو دين ، لكن في مفهوم الدوله السليم مش معني ان فيه اغلبيه من اي نوع ده معناه انها لازم تحكم، ممكن تكون فرصتها اكتر في الحكم بسبب كثرة العدد والمؤيدين ، إنما لازم تكون الفرص متاحة للجميع للترشح للحكم 
يعني لو دوله متعددة الأحزاب وفيه حزب فيهم اعداده اكبر من الآخرين ده مش معناه انه by default لازم يحكم، ولكن لازم تبقا الفرصة متاحه قدام الكل 
زي تجربه اوباما في أمريكا كأول رئيس اسود ، السود مش اغلبيه ، ولكن مش مفروض ان القانون يمنعهم من الترشح او حتي الفوز اذا امكن علشان هما مش اغلبيه  يعني بأختصار مفيش حاليا عندهم فكر بيقول ان مينفعش ولاية اسود علي ابيض وأنها حرام ، هو ده الفرق ، إنما العادي اننا نشوف ان رؤساء أمريكا معظمهم من اصحاب البشرة البيضاء لأنهم اكتر عدد وفرصهم اكتر مش لان السود ممنوعين من الترشح


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> إذا كنت لا تعرف من هو وحش فرانكشتاين اقرأ هنا
> وإذا كنت لا تعرف من هو الدونكيشوت اقرأ هنا
> 
> كما أراد العالم فرانكشتاين أن يخلق كائن حي من أعضاء ميتة
> ...


دعنى احيييك فؤاد على المقدمة المميزة جدا والواعية للغاية
اسلوب وتشبيهات تدل على عمق ومستوى فكر طارحها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]فعلاً صح ومظبوط ... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الدستور الأمريكى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا يمنع ولا يُحرم ترشح السود لرئاسة أمريكا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا الدستور الأمريكى ( أيضاً ) قال ( لا ولاية ) للسود على البيض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومن أمثلة هذه الولاية ( كونداليزا رايز ) و ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أريك هولدر وزير العدل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) فى أمريكا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و مثل ( يوسف بطرس غالى ) و ( نادية مكرم عبيد ) و [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( نبيلة مكرم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) و ( منير فخرى عبد النور ) و ( محب رمزى ستينو ) فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أى أن الحدوتة نسبة وتناسب عددية فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و الدساتير لا تنطق بحاجة أسمها ( الولاية ) ولا [/FONT]**By Default *​ *[FONT=&quot]متفق طبعاً 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (21 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس المشكله ان القوميه ألعربيه ارتبطت بالدِّين ، علشان كده بيرفضها كتير من المسيحيين علي أساسا انها قايمه علي اساس ديني ، لو قدرو يفصلو القومية ألعربيه عن الهويه الدينية ويعملو وطن عربي بعيد عن الدين هيبقا شيء ممتاز
> بس المشكله ان المنطقة ديه كارهه نفسها يا أستاذ فؤاد وكله بيخانق كله وكله بيتأمر علي كله ، علشان كده هي اسمها وطن عربي لأنهم بيتكلمو عربي لكن مفيش وحدة حقيقية



القومية ظهرت كتيار مضاد للتيار الديني لذلك كانت سوريا أول دولة عربية تعيّن رئيس وزراء مسيحي (فارس الخوري) القومية العربية تم محاربتها بشراسة من التيارات الدينية الإسلامية ويمكن صار مؤتمرات عديدة لرد وصد التيار القومي العربي.

القومية بدأت في منطقة بلاد الشام وتحديداً سوريا ولبنان، وانتشر الفكر القومي والانتماء للوطن العربي. في بعض المناطق لم يكن هناك تمييز بين مسيحي ومسلم ودرزي .. بس الله يسامح اللي دخل الفكر الغريب الهادم لدولنا !

وصلت لهاي المشاركة وموضوعك جميل عزيزي فؤاد وقد يكون لي عودة لاحقاً. سيأتي يوم وتشرق شمس سوريا من جديد مع إنو الظلام يبدو أن لا نهاية له!


----------



## تيمو (21 مارس 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا متفاجئ من بعض معلوماتك عن القومية العربية
> لأن الكثير يعتقدون أن القومية العربية مصدرها التيار الناصري في مصر
> ولكن كلامك صحيح بدأت في سورية/ لبنان
> وغالبية مؤسسي التيار العروبي كانوا مسيحيين
> ...



لم أنتبه للرد إلا الآن ... متفق وبشدة.


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مارس 2016)

*كمل* MR/ fouad78

* معلوماتك قيمة + مشوقة و بأستفاد منها خصوصا اسلوبك فى التدرج

متابع بتركيز*​


----------



## fouad78 (22 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> الاخ الحبيب فؤاد المحترم
> 
> كما واعدتك .. اليوم عندي مداخلة اخرى حول الموضوع
> 
> ...



اشرت إلى نقطتين في غاية الأهمية
الأولى: أهمية الوعي السياسي والمعرفي
فلو كنا مجتمعات واعية لما وصلنا إلى ما وصلنا إليه الآن

الثانية: أن الشرائع المحلية لدولنا هي عبارة عن قوانين بعيدة عن الواقع
مثلما قلت عزيزي أن دستور العراق تم طبخه في شهرين
الدستور يحتاج إلى خبراء يعكسون الواقع المحلي
دون أن ينتقصوا من حق الآخرين

رائع كمان بانتظار إضافاتك 
​


----------



## fouad78 (22 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> دعنى احيييك فؤاد على المقدمة المميزة جدا والواعية للغاية
> اسلوب وتشبيهات تدل على عمق ومستوى فكر طارحها



أخجلت تواضعي يا جرجس :love34:

عندك كمان كلمات مديح :smile02

الصراحة لستُ بشيء وهذا ليس تواضعاً ولكن واقع
شكراً لمحبتك يا غالي
​


----------



## fouad78 (22 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فعلاً صح ومظبوط ... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الدستور الأمريكى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا يمنع ولا يُحرم ترشح السود لرئاسة أمريكا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا الدستور الأمريكى ( أيضاً ) قال ( لا ولاية ) للسود على البيض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ومن أمثلة هذه الولاية ( كونداليزا رايز ) و ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أريك هولدر وزير العدل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) فى أمريكا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و مثل ( يوسف بطرس غالى ) و ( نادية مكرم عبيد ) و [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( نبيلة مكرم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) و ( منير فخرى عبد النور ) و ( محب رمزى ستينو ) فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> لفت  نظري موضوع حزب البعث السوري والنقد الذاتي ، بصراحة مسخرة عالميه فكرتني  بمسخرة الحزب الوطني المصري بتاع مبارك كان بيعمل معارضه علي مقاسه ويربيها  ويقولها تعمل ايه ومتعملش ايه وتقول ايه ومتقوليش ايه علشان المنظر بس  قدام العالم ، بجد مهازل مش طبيعية
> عندي رأي بخصوص الاغلبيه ، في كل دوله فيه اغلبيه سواء اغلبيه لون او عرق  أو دين ، لكن في مفهوم الدوله السليم مش معني ان فيه اغلبيه من اي نوع ده  معناه انها لازم تحكم، ممكن تكون فرصتها اكتر في الحكم بسبب كثرة العدد  والمؤيدين ، إنما لازم تكون الفرص متاحة للجميع للترشح للحكم
> يعني لو دوله متعددة الأحزاب وفيه حزب فيهم اعداده اكبر من الآخرين ده مش  معناه انه by default لازم يحكم، ولكن لازم تبقا الفرصة متاحه قدام الكل
> زي تجربه اوباما في أمريكا كأول رئيس اسود ، السود مش اغلبيه ، ولكن مش  مفروض ان القانون يمنعهم من الترشح او حتي الفوز اذا امكن علشان هما مش  اغلبيه  يعني بأختصار مفيش حاليا عندهم فكر بيقول ان مينفعش ولاية اسود علي  ابيض وأنها حرام ، هو ده الفرق ، إنما العادي اننا نشوف ان رؤساء أمريكا  معظمهم من اصحاب البشرة البيضاء لأنهم اكتر عدد وفرصهم اكتر مش لان السود  ممنوعين من الترشح



مشاركتكما مهمة جداً
بينت لي ضرورة التطرق إلى أمور لم أنتبه لها
أو اعتبرتها مسلمات

قريباً جداً سأتطرق إلى هذه المواضيع

ولكن مبدأياً تستطيعا أن تطلعان على هذين الرابطين المهمين جداً جداً
في توضيح الفكرة:

الديمقراطية اللاليبرالية

الأوتوقراطية الليبرالية

لا تنتظرا تعليقي تستطيعان أن تعلقان عليهما الآن إذا شئتما
​


----------



## fouad78 (22 مارس 2016)

تيمو قال:


> القومية ظهرت كتيار مضاد للتيار الديني لذلك كانت سوريا أول دولة عربية تعيّن رئيس وزراء مسيحي (فارس الخوري) القومية العربية تم محاربتها بشراسة من التيارات الدينية الإسلامية ويمكن صار مؤتمرات عديدة لرد وصد التيار القومي العربي.
> 
> القومية بدأت في منطقة بلاد الشام وتحديداً سوريا ولبنان، وانتشر الفكر القومي والانتماء للوطن العربي. في بعض المناطق لم يكن هناك تمييز بين مسيحي ومسلم ودرزي .. بس الله يسامح اللي دخل الفكر الغريب الهادم لدولنا !
> 
> وصلت لهاي المشاركة وموضوعك جميل عزيزي فؤاد وقد يكون لي عودة لاحقاً. سيأتي يوم وتشرق شمس سوريا من جديد مع إنو الظلام يبدو أن لا نهاية له!




مرحبااااا 
لك وينك يا زلمة

كلامك صحيح عزيزي
وأكيد بعد الليل لازم يطلع الصبح
بس انشالله نصبح على خير 

شكراً لمرورك الجميل عزيزي
​


----------



## fouad78 (22 مارس 2016)

سامحوني راح أتأخر يومين مو أكتر
عندي مشغوليات كتير

اللي يحب يتابع بأي فكرة يا ريت
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 مارس 2016)

سبحان الله تجلت حكمة الخالق في بعض الناس يعني لما فشلت القوميه العربيه جاي تحتقرها
ماكانت زي العسل على قلبك؟وهي اصلا مصطلح معفن وعنصري مش اكثر ولما فشل تحتقرها كانت ممكن تنجح
لو الاحزاب اللي تبنتها اخلصو لها لكن هم اول من ظلم وتجبر وسرق ونهب 
وفي كل الاحوال كانت فكره فاشله مالهاش اساس..انا في صنفين من البشر لما اشوفهم اقول يارب ليش خلقتني معهم في كوكب واحد انا وهم ما ننتمي لنفس الطينه الاول المسلم اللي شايف نفسه ومابعده الطوفان والمسيحي المصر اصرار عجيب ان يفصل نفسه من مشاكل وهموم منطقته ويجي ينتقدها كانه واحد غريب وفي نفس الوقت يشتكي من الاحساس بالغربه انت من اعطاك الحق تسلب شعور الانتماء من المسيحين اللي استخدمو وامنو بفكرة العروبه واشلون تلمح ايمانهم بالفكره لاسباب طائفيه  الاكيد انهم كانو عايشين في ظروف خلتهم يتبنو الفكره ة ذي مع العرب من اجل صالح المجتمع كله ومش زي مانقول في ظنونك لاجل مصالح طائفتهم والاكيد ان تعرضو لظلم زي العرب ماتعرضو الظلم في تحت حكم الاتراك شي مفروغ منه .. وودي افهم ليش تالف علينا؟متى خاضت الدول العربيه حروب باسم الشريعه والسنه فين الحروب هذه ومتى حصلت ؟ اما عن للمز والغمز بتاعك اللي مايخلص في كل الموضوع بخصوص اهل الجزيره العربيه رفع الله مقدارهم واعز شانهم اولا اسمهم عرب الجزيره مش الاعراب ..ثانيا على ايش خايف ؟خايف لا نقتسم معاكم القوميه وتركز حضرتك ان المخترعين ماكانو يقصدون العرق ؟هو في حد قالك اصلا ان القوميه هذه  بشقيها العرقي او اللغوي كانت تلزمنا يوم من الايام ؟لعلمك بوجودها وبعدمها  اهل الجزيره اول من حارب الاتراك واول من استقل منها وبفضل الله ثم بفضل الهاشمين العرب تحررت بلادكم وبلاد غيركم  من الاتراك واستغل ال سعود انشغالهم ووحدو المملكه باسمهم هذا كله حصل قبل ما احزاب القومجيه العروبجيه النصابه تستقوي وتستقوي اكثر بوجود وباسم محاربة الاستعمار وتبغي الصدق هي كانت حلوه في زمانهااللي كانت محصوره باسم الشعوب المتكلمه بالعربيه والمحتله من الاتراك والغرب لكن بعد الاستقلال فقدت اهميتها زي ما انت عارف وظهرت من العدم حتى دول جديده عربيه وكل دوله شافت مصلحتها وبنت بين الامم دوله .. ليش فاكر ان العرب ميتين على سوريا ومصر وزعلان انه اسم سريان العظيم مرتبط بالعربيه والله يا ولد العم العبره مو بالاسماء لكن بالافعال بعد كل ذي السنين من الاستقلال اللي حكمو بلادكم وين اوصلوها وياترا لو بقيت سوريا حاف كانت الامور بتكون مختلفه؟سوا مصر ولا سوريا ولا واحده فيهم تصرف على العرب او تمن عروبتهم علينا ماتفرق فلا تزعل نفسك واعرف ان لا التاريخ ولا الحضاره ولا الجغرافيا تقدر تفصل سوريا ومصر من العرب ..والله ماينفع المصالح المشتركه اكبر من العروبه اصلا  طبعا انا ما اقصد المصالح ان سوريا او مصر يدافعون عن الجزيره ترا وقت لزوم مانحتاج الى احد 


طبعا انت كاتب ذا الموضوع عشان كالعاده تتكلم عن خيانة العرب لسوريا وانا اعرف انك من اللي يحملون اوضاع سوريا للعرب وخصوصا الجزيره العربيه وان حرب سوريا مسؤلية الخليج والعرب والاسلام والجن واي احد سوى رئيس بلدكم 
سبحان الله وكان اللي كان يقمعكم باسم العروبه واللي سرقكم واللي عمل نظام دكتاتوري واورث الحكم لابنه هما العرب مو ولاة اموركم؟ وبشر كمان عسى تطوركم منعته العروبه ؟ ياريت ربنا يحي عظام الاولين ويعرفون كيف استخدم البعض شعار اللي كان مقدس لهم في يوم من الايام ..كل اللي يحصل وحصل في سوريا هي نتاج ماكسبت ايدي حكامها ولو مش مصدق ياطويل العمر المشكله مشكلتك بس دخيلك لا تالف ولا تحاول تحمل مصايب ارتكبوها حكامكم واحزابكم للعرب 
شي طبيعي بما انك ماتعتبر نفسك عربي ومش مطلوب تعتبر نفسك عربي تشتم العرب وتقول مافي منهم فايده هذا شعورك ماتقصر  ولكن العرب بشكل عام مسلميهم ومسيحينهم والمستعربين والناطقين بها بعد لازم نفرق ونوضح اخاف ازعل الناس واهل المنطقه ذي مش محتاجين شهادتك ولا تحليلاتك خاضو حروب في خلال مية سنه ضد احتلالين وجربو اشكال كثيره من الحكم معظمهم خيبو امالهم وسكتو فتره وجربو يعملو ثورات بعضها فشلت وبعضها شبه نجحت ولا زالو يحاولون وكل هذه المشاكل والصراعات والحروب وكل المصايب والتخبط مافي امه في العالم مامرت فيه وفي النهايه راح يوصلون لهدفهم ولن يخذلهم الله فاذا انت انتقاصك منهم يحقق لك نوع من النشوه استمر بارك الله فيك..حياك


----------



## fouad78 (23 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طبعا انت كاتب ذا الموضوع عشان كالعاده تتكلم عن خيانة العرب لسوريا وانا اعرف انك من اللي يحملون اوضاع سوريا للعرب وخصوصا الجزيره العربيه وان حرب سوريا مسؤلية الخليج والعرب والاسلام والجن واي احد سوى رئيس بلدكم




اللي عَ راسو بطحة يتحسسها 
ما بعرف ليش
بس ذكرتني مشاركتك بقول لحمد بن جاسم
يصف فيه نفسه والحضور من الذين معه بأنهم نعاج مساكين
نحن النعاج

عزيزتي هيفا قولتني في أكثر من موضع ما لم اقله
واستنتجتي كلام لم أخلص له

ربما لاحظتِ بعض الحديَّة في كلماتي وفهمتها أنها كره
ولكنها ألم

أرجو أن تعذريني لأني سأتأخر بالرد فقط حتى أنتهي مما بين يدي

لي عودة لمشاركتك
وسأكون سعيد جداً لو وضعت تعليقاتك التي تردين فيها على ما أقول في مشاركات منفصلة
تحللي فيها الأوضاع من وجهة نظرك

رغم اختلافي مع وجهات نظرك ولكن قيمتها هي أنها وجهة نظر الكثير من "العرب" اليوم
وتستحق الدراسة والتحليل

شكرا لمرورك
​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مارس 2016)

اخي العزيز فؤاد

لو اخذنا المقابل الحضاري لنا وهو (اوروبا ) نقرأ في التاريخ ...

بأن الثورة الصناعية والعلمية وبداية عصر الانوار الحديث التي حصلت في اوروبا وكذلك الثورة الفرنسية وظهور رجال الفكر الحديث من جان جاك روسو ( صاحب نظرية العقد الاجتماعي ) وفولتير وطومسون و سان سيمون وغيرهم قد زادوا الواقع الاوروبي اكثر اثراءا
فأعتبروا على سبيل المثال ان كل الحركات الفكرية والثقافية وحتى الفنية والادبية والتي جاءت قبل الثورة الصناعية بأنها ( كلاسيك ) وما جاء بعدها حديث او جديد modern 

وبالرغم من ان اوروبا قد مرت بحروب عدة ولكنهم استفادوا في نهاية المطاف وهو دليل حي على نضج عقولهم واستخدامهم لكل الحيثيات والجزئيات الموضوعية والعلمية بشكل دقيق وسليم

لكن ...

هذا الشئ لم يحصل عندنا مع كل الاسف واستمرت المنظومة الفكرية بشكلها التقليدي
تنتج منظومات فكرية وقيمية معاقة اصلا لانها لا تتماشى ولا تنسجم مع الوكب الحضاري الذي بدأ يتنامى ويتطور ويزدهر بشكل سريع وبأطراد قوي

هذه المنظومات أسست شخصية انسانية مشوهة 
شخصية انسانية متناقضة مع واقعها بل وحتى مع نفسها
الامر الذي زاد من الفجوة الحضارية بيننا وبينهم

هنا استطيع ان اقدم لحضرتك واحدة من الحلول

1- نحن لا نحتاج في الوقت الراهن الى اي فقه سياسي .. لان كل فكر سياسي سينحاز بالضرورة الى جماعة منتمية او متحزبة وهذا لن يفيد السواد الاعظم من الناس على اقل تقدير

2- ما تسمى اليوم ( بالثقافة العربية والاسلامية ) 
كلها مغلوطة وفيها من العيب الفكري والاخطاء العلمية ما لا تحمد عليه بشئ
اعتقد ومن الافضل الاعتماد على التعليل العلمي والسببي الذي يعطيك افضل النتائج

3- تجذير العلم لدى الانسان ( وهذه تحتاج الى اكثر من دراسة وبحث ) وقد حاول البعض من المفكرين ( وخصوصا المتخصصين بعلم المستقبل ) ايجاد اكثر من الية للتطبيق بحيث ستنقل الانسان ومستواه الفكري الى الابداع وليس التقليد

4- الاهتمام بشكل كبير في الاقتصاد لانه يشكل محورا اساسا في حياة الدولة والشعب

5- الحكومة - يجب ان تكون من التكنوقراط 
حكومة خدمية هدفها الاول والاخير خدمة المواطن وخدمة الدولة باكملها تعتمد على معايير العلم والكفاءة والخبرة في قيادة الانتاج والعملية الانتاجية في البلد

6- استبدال المناهج التربوية والابتداء من الاطفال الصغار - لان المناهج التربوية معظمها قد اكل عليها الزمن وشرب


اخي العزيز فؤاد

ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت ولو بشكل سريع في مداخلاتي رؤيا معينة لموضوعك الرائع


مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك

دمت بكل خير وعز


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 مارس 2016)

في راسي عقل كبير  مو بطحه
انت اللي لك اكثر من موضوع او رد
حول هذا الموضوع وعشان كذا  اخبرتك
 سبب كتابتك للموضوع لاني افهمها وهي طايره 
. يعني حديتي مو من فراغ شوف مصطلحاتك
واوصافك لنا ..​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سبحان الله تجلت حكمة الخالق في بعض الناس
> 
> الظاهر اني ضربت على وتر حساس
> ولا يهمك يا هيفا
> ...




أولاً أنا ما شتمت والشتم ليس من شيمي
أما الصراعات الداخلية أكيد ستحل مع مرور الوقت
ولكن عندما تتدخل دول خارجية مثل السعودية وغير (شوفي أنا صريح)
ساعتها الحروب راح تمتد سنوات

بالنهاية يا هيفا اسمحيلي اقول كلمة
أنا لست انسان انفعالي ولا أتأثر بالحركات العاطفية
لما كنتِ تحطي صور أطفال سوريين ميتين وتتهمين الجيش بقتلهم
كنت أترجاك حتى تشيليهم لأني أرفض أن يُستخدموا كسلعة في لعبة عاطفية
الوسيلة الوحيدة لتصلي إلي هي العقل وليست العاطفة
وأتمنى أن أكون وُفقت في الإجابة
​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> في راسي عقل كبير  مو بطحه
> 
> آسف ما توقعت انك ما تعرفي معنى المثل
> اتفضلي معنى المثل
> ...




مرة أخرى أنا أرفض أن أكون عربي
ولكن هذا لا يعني أنني أكره العرب
أما مصطلحاتي فأقول ثانية هي نتيجة الألم
اسمحي لي أن أضع مقطع من قصيدة أبي أسود الدؤلي "ابدأ بنفسك"
الخلي معناها الذي بلا هموم
والشجي معناها المهموم:

ويل الخلي من الشجي فإنه ... نصب الفؤاد بشجوه مغموم 
وترى الخلي قرير عين لاهياً ... وعلى الشجي كآبةٌ وهموم 

ويقول: ما لك لا تقول مقالتي ... ولسان ذا طلقٌ وذا مكظوم ​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> اخي العزيز فؤاد
> 
> لو اخذنا المقابل الحضاري لنا وهو (اوروبا ) نقرأ في التاريخ ...
> 
> ...




جزيل الشكر لك عزيزي لإغنائك الموضوع​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2016)

نتابع

نعرف أن الحركات القومية والوطنية في أوروبا رافقتها ثورة صناعية وإقتصادية هائلة

وأصبحت هذه الحركات هدفاً لغير المسلمين والمسلمين الليبراليين
وظهرت حركتان قوميتان تركيتان هما
حزب "الاتحاد والترقي" وحزب "تركيا الفتاة"

كان هذان الحزبان كارهان لكل من هو غير تركي
وارتكبا فظائع في العرب من مسلمين ومسيحيين
أشهرهم لدينا في سوريا "جمال باشا السفاح" الذي كان ينتمي لحزب الاتحاد والترقي
هذا الشيء ادى إلى انضمام الكثير من المسلمين "العرب" إلى التيارات القومية العربية

وهذه أسماء بعض الأحزاب التي كانت قد بدأت تنتشر

ـ الجمعية السورية: أسسها بطرس البستاني وناصيف اليازجي سنة 1847م في دمشق.
 ـ الجمعية السورية في بيروت: سليم البستاني ومنيف خوري سنة 1868م.
ـ الجمعية العربية السرية: ظهرت سنة 1875م ولها فروع في دمشق وطرابلس وصيدا.
ـ جمعية حقوق الملة العربية: ظهرت سنة 1881م ولها فروع كذلك، وهي تهدف إلى وحدة المسلمين والمسيحيين.
ـ جمعية رابطة الوطن العربي: أسسها نجيب عازوري سنة 1904م بباريس وألف كتاب يقظة العرب.
ـ جمعية الوطن العربي: أسسها خير الله خير الله سنة 1905م بباريس، وفي هذه السنة نشر أول كتاب قومي بعنوان الحركة الوطنية العربية.
ـ الجمعية القحطانية: ظهرت سنة 1909م وهي جمعية سرية من مؤسسيها خليل حمادة المصري. 
ـ جمعية (العربية الفتاة): أسسها في باريس طلاب عرب منهم محمد البعلبكي سنة 1911م.
ـ الكتلة النيابية العربية: ظهرت سنة 1911م.
ـ حزب اللامركزية: سنة 1912م.
ـ الجمعيات الإصلاحية: أواخر 1912م وقد قامت في بيروت ودمشق وحلب وبغداد والبصرة والموصل و تتكون من خليط من أعيان المسلمين والمسيحيين.
ـ المؤتمر العربي في باريس: أسسه بعض الطلاب العرب سنة 1912م.
ـ حزب العهد: 1912م وهو سري، أنشأه ضباط عرب في الجيش العثماني.
[FONT=&quot]ـ جمعية العلم الأخضر: سنة 1913م


[/FONT]يتبع​


----------



## fouad78 (26 مارس 2016)

الثورة العربية الكبرى

التاريخ مليء بالأكاذيب
وأنا لا أريد أن أدخل بمواضيع سياسية تتعارض مع سياسة المنتدى
ما يهمني فعلاً هو أن أقرأ التاريخ وأتعلم منه
من منظور مسيحي وطني (أو حتى قومي مع التحفظ على العربي)

إننا نعيش كذبة حقيقية على أساس تاريخ كاذب
نحتاج أن نفحص التاريخ ثانية

لن أتحدث بمواضيع سياسية ولكني سأضرب فقط الثورة العربية كمثال للكذب التاريخي

وأستشهد بما قالته هيفا:



> لعلمك  بوجودها وبعدمها  اهل الجزيره اول من حارب الاتراك واول من استقل منها  وبفضل الله ثم بفضل الهاشمين العرب تحررت بلادكم وبلاد غيركم  من الاتراك




لطالما علمونا بالكتب عن عِظم الثورة العربية
وعن بسالة البطل شريف مكة

ولكن كانت هناك الكثير من القطع المفقودة والأسئلة التي لا أجوبة لها
مثلاً لماذا لم تدخل السعودية تحت الإستعمار؟

حتى اكتشفت الحقيقة المرة
فشريف مكة قائد الثورة لم يكن إلا عميل لبريطانيا

تحالف مع بريطانيا على الثورة ضد "الخلافة" العثمانية وإقامة الخلافة العربية

حيث وعدته بريطانيا باستقلال بلاده لكنها ستأجل النظر بموضوع بلاد الشام
أي أنه انتفع من الثورة العربية على حساب بلاد الشام كما سنرى

طبعاً قدمت بريطانيا الدعم للجيش العربي القادم من الجنوب
وبإتفاق وتحالف مع القوات القومية الشعبية الموجودة في بلاد الشام
قامت الثورة العربية الكبرى
وليست بفضل الله أو الهاشميين ولكنها بفضل وتخطيط بريطاني خبيث

بعد الثورة العربية الكبرى
قررت دول الإستعمار عدم منح بلاد الشام استقلالها

إلا أن السوريون رفضوا وقرروا أن يعينوا الأمير فيصل ابن قائد الثورة الشريف حسين ملكاً على سوريا الطبيعية "بلاد الشام"
وتوقعوا أنهم بذلك سيحصلون على الدعم الكامل للهاشميين في الجنوب
وكان ذلك عام 1920

وفي نفس العام قام الجيش الفرنسي بإنزال قوات ضخمة  في بيروت
وأرسل الجنرال غورو إنذار للملك فيصل
يدعوه فيه أن يستسلم للإستعمار الفرنسي وأن يحل الجيش السوري

قام الملك فيصل بخيانة سوريا وحل الجيش السوري رغم اعتراض وزير الحربية السوري يوسف العظمة

وعندما اقتربت القوات الفرنسية من دمشق فر هارباً تاركاً سوريا في مهب الريح ومن دون جيش

حينها قام وزير الحربية السوري يوسف العظمة البطل
بجمع بعض الشبان الذين استطاع جمعهم بسرعة ووصل عددهم إلى 3000 مقاتل
وخرجوا في مهمة انتحارية وبأسلحة بدائية لملاقات جحافل الفرنسيين
الأكثر تطوراً عسكرياً في حينها
ليستشهد هو ورفاقه ولا يترك سوريا في حالة استسلام مهينة

ولتدخل بلاد الشام تحت الإستعمار بينما تتمتع بلاد الحجاز باستقلالها



مثلما قلت المواضيع السياسية لا تهمني
ولكن هذا مثال على مدى تزوير التاريخ

ونحن نحتاج أن نعيد قراءة التاريخ من أكثر من جهة حتى نصل فعلاً للحقيقة
الحقيقة التي ستساهم في وضع حلول لمشاكل اليوم كما سنرى
​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2016)

*اخي العزيز فؤاد

اسمح لي ان اضيف الى ما تفضلت به نبذة مختصرة عن اتفاقية سسايكس بيكووالتير أبرمت عام 1916

(في نوفمبر 1915م) عينت الحكومة الفرنسية "جورج بيكو" قنصلها العام السابق في بيروت مندوبًا ساميًا لمتابعة شؤون الشرق الأدنى، ومفاوضة الحكومة البريطانية في مستقبل البلاد العربية، ولم يلبث أن سافر إلى القاهرة، واجتمع ب"مارك سايكس" المندوب السامي البريطاني لشئون الشرق الأدنى، بإشراف مندوب روسيا، أسفرت عن اتفاقية عُرفت باسم "اتفاقية القاهرة السرية"، ثم انتقلوا إلى مدينة بطرسبرغ الروسية، وأسفرت هذه المفاوضات عن اتفاقية ثلاثية لتحديد مناطق نفوذ كل دولة على النحو التالي:

1-استيلاء فرنسا على غرب سوريا ولبنان وولاية أطنة.

2-استيلاء بريطانيا على منطقة جنوب وأواسط العراق بما فيها مدينة بغداد، وكذلك ميناء عكا وحيفا في فلسطين.

3-استيلاء روسيا على الولايات الأرمنية في تركيا وشمال كردستان. واعترفت المعاهدة كذلك بحق روسيا في الدفاع عن مصالح المسيحيين في الأماكن المقدسة في فلسطين.

4-المنطقة المحصورة بين الأقاليم التي تحصل عليها فرنسا، وتلك التي تحصل عليها بريطانيا تكون اتحاد دول عربية أو دول عربية موحدة، ومع ذلك فإن هذه الدولة تقسم إلى مناطق نفوذ بريطانية وفرنسية، ويشمل النفوذ الفرنسي شرق سوريا وولاية الموصل، بينما النفوذ البريطاني يمتد إلى شرق الأردن والجزء الشمالي من ولاية بغداد وحتى الحدود الإيرانية.

5- يخضع الجزء الباقي من فلسطين لإدارة دولية.


ولكم أن تقرأوا ماذا فعلت هذه التفاقية الخبيثة جدا بشعوب المنطقة

وما يهمني شخصيا اريد ان اقول بأن هذه الاتفاقية المشؤومة

قد ضيعت علينا ( الوطن القومي المسيحي ) وجعلت منا مجرد 

اقليات صغيرة متناثرة بين هذه الدول المصنوعة ( استعماريا )

*


----------



## fouad78 (27 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *
> 
> قد ضيعت علينا ( الوطن القومي المسيحي ) وجعلت منا مجرد
> 
> ...



الإتفاقية لم تضيع وطن قومي موجود
لأنه بالأساس كان ضايع
ولكنها كرست هذا الضياع

والحق ليس على الغرب
كما أنه ليس على العرب ولا على المسلمين
ولكن علينا نحن

بكل الأحوال شكراً لله من أجل الوطن السماوي الأبدي
والذي فيه يكون السيد المسيح هو الملك الأبدي
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> والحق ليس على الغرب
> كما أنه ليس على العرب ولا على المسلمين
> ولكن علينا نحن
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا بالفعل عاجز عن فهم هذه الأزدواجية العجيبة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من أين تُطالب بحقوق لك ... وفى نفس الوقت أنت لا تنتظر أية حقوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه يكفيك الوطن السماوى ؟!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو يكفيك الوطن السماوى ...خلاص ...سيبها لهم يشبعوا بيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شاغل بالك لية ؟![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أو تفهمنى ...:smile02
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (27 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا بالفعل عاجز عن فهم هذه الأزدواجية العجيبة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من أين تُطالب بحقوق لك ... وفى نفس الوقت أنت لا تنتظر أية حقوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه يكفيك الوطن السماوى ؟!![/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو يكفيك الوطن السماوى ...خلاص ...سيبها لهم يشبعوا بيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شاغل بالك لية ؟![/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أو تفهمنى ...:smile02
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]




أينعم فهمتك *[FONT=&quot]:smile02
*وين أنا قلت يكفيني الوطن السماوي

شكرت ربنا على الوطن السماوي
ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن أحلم بوطن أرضي أحلى
ولا عندك راي مخالف :nunu0000:
[/FONT]​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2016)

والحق ليس على الغرب
كما أنه ليس على العرب ولا على المسلمين
ولكن علينا نحن
----------------------------------------------


*كيف يكون الحق علينا ؟

ممكن اعرف ؟
*


----------



## fouad78 (27 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> والحق ليس على الغرب
> كما أنه ليس على العرب ولا على المسلمين
> ولكن علينا نحن
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...




حتى ما أخالف قوانين المنتدى
اسمحلي اراسلك ع الخاص
​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> حتى ما أخالف قوانين المنتدى
> اسمحلي اراسلك ع الخاص
> ​



وهو كذلك اخي الحبيب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> أينعم فهمتك *[FONT=&quot]:smile02
> *وين أنا قلت يكفيني الوطن السماوي
> 
> شكرت ربنا على الوطن السماوي
> ...





fouad78 قال:


> ​


 *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيح أنت وين قلت (يكفيك ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هادا واللهَ كان من فعل الشيطان ... خيل إلي أشياء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا تمسك لى بالعصا الله يرضى عنك .. 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأعفو عنى وأغفر لى زلتى وتجاوز عن لفظتى  [/FONT]*​ :08::08::08:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عايز تقول انها " تعزية " وإيمان بأن الآتِ أفضل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى كدة أنا فهمت عليك ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2016)

قريت الموضوع كله 

متااااااااااابعه 

رائع جدااا وموضوع قيم جدااا


----------



## fouad78 (28 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]صحيح أنت وين قلت (يكفيك ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هادا واللهَ كان من فعل الشيطان ... خيل إلي أشياء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا تمسك لى بالعصا الله يرضى عنك ..
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وأعفو عنى وأغفر لى زلتى وتجاوز عن لفظتى  [/FONT]*​ :08::08::08:
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



بتظل استاذنا يا عوبد وتنكسر ايد اللي يحمل عليك عصا وأولها ايدي
اتفضل وردة :flowers:

وفعلاً قصدي كتعزية

مع إن الوطن السماوي هدفنا
بس كمان نحن على الأرض لازم نكون كملح الطعام
أو كما يقول الكتاب إن الله يعطينا روح القوة وليس روح الفشل

على فكرة عطيتني فكرة حلوة لموضوع عن الإزدواجية راح أطرحه غدا بعد اذنك

تحياتي
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مارس 2016)

soso a قال:


> قريت الموضوع كله
> 
> متااااااااااابعه
> 
> رائع جدااا وموضوع قيم جدااا




شكراً جزيلاً على التقييمات

وأنا أتشرف بمتابعتك

منورة الموضوع 
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مارس 2016)

نتابع

في البداية كانت مطالب القوميين العرب داخل الجسم العثماني مطالب بسيطة مثل:

الإصلاح داخل الدولة العثمانية
استخدام أوسع للغة العربية داخل التعليم والإدارات المحلية
أن يخدم الجنود العرب وقت السلم في مناطقهم المحلية

ولكن مع بدء سياسة التتريك ارتفعت أصوات العرب أكثر
وفي عام 1913 عُقد المؤتمر الأول في باريس
وطالبوا خلالها بإستقلالية وحكومة ذاتية داخل أقانيم تابعة للدولة العثمانية
ومع زيادة التعنت العثماني وإرتكابه الفظائع قويت الأحزاب القومية العربية أكثر
حتى كانت الثورة العربية الكبرى والإنسلاخ عن الجسد العثماني

كانت لحظة انتصار حقيقية للأحزاب القومية العربية
وكانت حينها هذه الأحزاب إما يسارية أو وسطية تميل لليسار

والمقصود باليسارية أي أنه ليبرالية (متحررة) وغير دينية

وكان تأثير الشخصيات المسيحية فيها واضحاً
والأحداث الطائفية التي حدثت في سوريا ولبنان عامي 1860 و1861
كانت قد تركت أثراً سلبياً في نفوس المواطنين جعلتهم يتكاتفون معاً مسلمين ومسيحيين

ومن أبرز شخصيات تلك الحقبة كان بطرس البستاني وسليم البستاني وناصيف اليازجي ومنيف خوري
بالإضافة إلى آل تقلا وآل زيدان
وهؤلاء كلهم كانوا شخصيات مسيحية
ورغم وجود شخصيات إسلامية إلا أن هذه الشخصيات كانت الأكثر نفوذاً وتأثيراً

​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مارس 2016)

في المرحلة التالية بعد الإحتلال العثماني

دخلت أغلب الدول "العربية" تحت الإستعمار الغربي

وقد تنامى أكثر وأكثر الشعور القومي العربي وتعزز

ما جعل النمو القومي في هذه المرحلة قوياً جداً هو الإستعمار نفسه

فكثير من المسلمين لم ينخرطوا في الأحزاب القومية أثناء الإحتلال العثماني خوفاً من تابعيتها "للصليبيين" كما يقولوا
ولولا تدخل "شريف مكة" بذاته لما انخرط الكثير من الشباب المسلم ضد الخلافة العثمانية في الثورة العربية الكبرى

أما الآن أصبح النضال ضد الغرب
وقد ظلت الأصوات المسيحية التي تتبع للقومية العربية تنادي بمغادرة المستعمر
إرتاح المسلمون لهذا الشعور الوطني عند المسيحيين
وكانت ألفة قوية بين أفراد الشعب

وتعريف القومية العربية كان كالتالي:

العروبة عقيدة ناتجة عن تراث مشترك من اللغة والثقافة والتاريخ المشترك، ولا تتقيد بعرق أو دين.
راجع التعريف
من هنا
و من هنا

وفي هذه الفترة ظهر حزب البعث الذي بدأ عام 1941
ولكنه خرج للنور فعلياً عام 1947

مؤسسا الحزب ميشيل عفلق وصلاح بيطار


حيث يوصف حزب البعث على أنه مزيج من الاشتراكية، والقومية العربية. تبنى المبدأ العلماني  الذي تتعامل به جميع دساتير العالم الغربي والمنادي بالدين لله والوطن  للجميع استنادا للمفكر الليبرالي البراغماتي الاميركي جون ديوي حيث نادى  بعدم تغليب احد الاديان على دين اخر في مجال السياسة العامة وان تكون الاديان مصدر تشريع للطبقة السياسية من خلال المجالس التشريعية والتنفيذية. 

وكان حزب البعث أول من نادى بوحدة من أسماهم بالعرب
شعاره: أمة عربية واحدة ذات رسالة خالدة
أهدافه: وحدة حرية اشتراكية

ومن ثم ظهر التيار الناصري
والإنتماء القومي يتزايد
يتبع
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أبريل 2016)

ليش المساسره على الخاص ؟ من قال نقد المسيحين على العام مخالف للقانون اللي اعرفه في قسم العام ممنوع الكلام
في الاديان والطوائف الا اذا اضافو كمان ممنوع نقد تصرفات
المسيحين ترا ممكن تاخذون راحتكم وتسولفون عادي طبيعي مافي احد غريب هنا زي ما انت ماخذ راحتك الحين
ونعرف عنك احسن من غيرك  وانت ادرى بالصح
بصراحه ماجبت في ردي السابق سيرة ثورة العربيه الكبرى فقط رديت على نغزاتك وتقليلك من شان اهل الجزيره بان اهل الجزيره اول من قاوم الاتراك ..مش عارفه اي تاريخ تبغيني اقرا هذا مالحق يصبح تاريخ ده من تاريخ وعصر جدي الثاني احداث حصلت البارحه ولازالت تبعاتها موجوده
ثم اقولك
التاريخ يقول ان الملك حسين بن علي الهاشمي ملك الحجاز حرر الجزيره من الاتراك وحرر الشام من الاتراك وهذا كله تم بفضل الله وبفضل شجاعته وطموحه ما سوا مثل غيره احزاب سريه في سراديب بيوتهم مختبئين فيها خوفا من خوازيق العثمانيه المحترمه وهذا التاريخ مايغيره غير الابطال وهو كان بطل مش عميل كون عمل اتفاقيه مع الانجليز ماتعمل منه عميل هو حر يشوف فين المصلحه وحر يامن ظهره من غدر الاعداء والاصدقاء  وفقا لوجهة نظره البشريه كون بريطانيا كانت عامله اتفاقيه مع فرنسا دي مش مشكلته هو مش عالم غيب وعلى الانجليز محسوب تاريخ كله غدر وخيانه وطعن في الاصدقاء قبل الاعداء والاشاعات المستعمريين كانو متواجديين وشي طبيعي بعد التحرر من العثمانيه يقتنصون الفرصه ويحتلو دول ضعيفه تحررت حالا ..زي ما حصل للثورات اللي حصلت من خمس سنين معظمها قامت لاهداف نبيله ومعظم الثوار وطنيين ولكن معظمها فشلت لان بعد نجاحها اقتنصها الاقوى منهم وبعضها فشل من بدايتها ببركة اصحاب السلطه وكانت سبب لضياع البلاد زي ثورة بلادكم
الازمنه تختلف بس الاحداث والشخصيات متشابهه والشريف الهاشمي خرج عشان ياسس مملكه عربيه هو ملكها 
بلاش التلزق فيه رجاء الاحزاب القوميه اللي تتكلم عنها تفكيرها كان مختلف عما يريده الملك حسين وكونه اختار الحرب نقطه تحسب له والا كان زماننا نكنتب قصايد من نوعية بني قومي ابناء يعرب خخخ هو في بلاد تحرر بالكلام وبدون معارك وش ذا المنطق! والاحزاب ذي ماقويت شوكتها وتنفست الا بعد اعلان الحرب .. شايفاك قمة التناقض لما تجيب سيرة الاحزاب القوميه وافكارهم في سبيل محاربة الاتراك تعتبرها وطنيه ولما جبت سيرة الثوره اعتبرتها عماله
ورجعت قلت مره ثانيه ان المسلمين كانو متخوفين من الانضمام الى الاحزاب القوميه بسبب  تخوفهم من الغرب الصليبي الشريف ما انضم للاحزاب اولا والعرب بقوميه بدونها كانو هيتخلصو من حكم الاتراك كم دوله كانت قبل الاتراك وانتهت؟كثير..سبب تخوفهم وبدون حشرك هذا للصليب في النص هو انهم كانو شايفين وجود الغرب في المنطقه وكانو خايفين من الاحتلال وحصل فعلا اللي كان مخوفهم ولهذا  المتعاطفين مع العثمانيه اتهمو الشريف بالعماله والخيانه وان خروجه على العثمانيين كان خطا وتسبب باحتلال الغرب للمنطقه انا على فكره اتفهم وجهة نظرهم كانو يمنون نفسهم بشي وانصدمو بشي اخر ولكن اتفق مع الشريف ان حارب الاتراك ورفض ظلمهم واشكره على ثوره العربيه لولاها اصلا ماكانت بتظهر دولة الامارات مثلا واحمد الله انها فشلت انا ضد مملكه عربيه او اسلاميه >> شكل من اشكال الحكم القديم وتاريخ انتهى وشفنا الزين فيه والشين ..كنت اقول اتفهم ان المتعاطفين مع الخلافه يتهمو حسين الهاشمي بالعماله ويكتبو فيها كتب ولكن استغرب ان مسيحي يتفق معاهم والاغرب ان هذا المسيحي فاتح موضوع يتكلم فيه عن اظطهاد الدوله العثمانيه خير ان شاء اللع وشو تبغي بالظبط ولا هو ذا مبداء معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم .. انت ماعندك حد وطني في قاموسك غير الاحزاب والحركات القوميه وسبب وطنيتهم عندك كمان
ان في منهم جزء المسيحين فقط ولولاهم كانو انضمو جنب اخوتهم العملاء اللي حاربو الاتراك..ثم ليش قفزت لحد عبدالناصر؟يازين عبد الناصر مسكين اخر الزمان طلع من يتهمه بسرقة فكرة العروبه ترا لولا عبد الناصر ماسمعنا بها
ثم فكرة العروبه في مصر تختلف عن سوريا والعراق مصر شافت مصلحتها من بدري في شعوب اخرى ضاعت وقمعت وافتقرت تحت ظل الشعار العروبه الباطل طبعا اين العراق واين سوريا..والاغرب الاعجب ان المنتمين للمناطق ذي هما اللي يشتمونا اليوم ويلعنون العروبه مع اخذ بعين الاعتبار انهم يقدسون الاشخاص اللي قمعوهم وحكموهم باسمها ويدافعون عنهم باستماته ولكنهم في نفس الوقت يشتمون العرب  ف لله في خلقه شؤن سبحان الله ..دنيا مقلوبه





 ..


----------



## fouad78 (2 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليش المساسره على الخاص ؟ من قال نقد المسيحين على العام مخالف للقانون اللي اعرفه في قسم العام ممنوع الكلام
> في الاديان والطوائف الا اذا اضافو كمان ممنوع نقد تصرفات
> المسيحين ترا ممكن تاخذون راحتكم وتسولفون عادي طبيعي مافي احد غريب هنا زي ما انت ماخذ راحتك الحين
> ونعرف عنك احسن من غيرك  وانت ادرى بالصح
> ..




صدقي يا هيفا أنا فعلاً اتحدثت بموضوع طائفي
في القسم الأول من كلامي مع باول
وهو الجزء الرئيسي

بس في جزء تاني ممكن أنقله
لمت المسيحيين لأنهم وثقوا بالمسلمين وساهموا في بناء حضارتهم
رغم أن المسلمين لم يعطوا المسيحيين حقوقهم كما يجب
يعني انتي تعرفين عن الحضارة الإسلامية
بس ياترى ايش تعرفي عمن كان أساس بناء الحضارة الإسلامية؟

مثلاً أنت تعرفين أن الحضارة الإسلامية نقلت كل حضارة الغرب إلى العربية
ولكني متأكد متأكد أيضاً أنكِ لم تعرفي أن السريان هم من ترجموها

وأنا أيضاً متأكد أنكِ لا تعرفي أي شيء عن مساهمات المسيحيين في بناء الحضارة الإسلامية

هذا كان الجزء الثاني من جوابي
لمت المسيحين للمساهمة في بناء حضارة المسلمين رغم أنهم لم يستحقوا هذا

أما الجزء الأول فهو طائفي وأعتذر عن نقله
إحتراماً لقوانين المنتدى

اعذريني منشان تتمة الكلام راح أتأخر
كمان صار عندي شغل

مرة تانية نورت الموضوع
تحياتي 
​


----------



## fouad78 (5 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بصراحه ماجبت في ردي السابق سيرة ثورة العربيه الكبرى فقط رديت على نغزاتك وتقليلك من شان اهل الجزيره بان اهل الجزيره اول من قاوم الاتراك ..مش عارفه اي تاريخ تبغيني اقرا هذا مالحق يصبح تاريخ ده من تاريخ وعصر جدي الثاني احداث حصلت البارحه ولازالت تبعاتها موجوده
> 
> دليني وين أنا قللت من شأن أهل الجزيرة
> حتى أعتذر عنها وأصلحها​
> ...



شايفة تأثير الإعلام عليكي؟
مشكلتك أنك تتحدثين بثقافة التفزيون
فماذا أقول لكِ؟

بالنسبة لبلادنا وحكامنا
نحن نعرف كيف نتصرف وندبر أمورنا
السؤال المهم هو:
انتوا ليش عم تقتلونا
وكمان عم تقولوا ممنوع الصراخ علينا
صراخكم عم يهين كرامتنا
فعلاً أمركم غريب


فهمتي يا هيفا مشكلتنا معكم ولا لسه ما فهمتي؟
​


----------



## fouad78 (5 أبريل 2016)

الناصرية أو التيار الناصري


حركة قومية عربية نشأت في ظل حكم جمال عبد الناصر (1956 ـ 1970)
وقد كان محمد حسنين هيكل هو أول من أطلق هذا الأسم 1972
وأصدر بعده كمال رفعت كتاباً بعنوان ناصريون 1976 تحدث فيها عن مبادئ الناصرية وأهدافها

بعكس الأحزاب في سوريا ولبنان فإن الناصرية ارتبطت بفكر شخص عبد الناصر
وهو لم يكتب أي مبادئ ولم يضع أي دستور معين لحزب ما
فكانت شخصيته هي المبادئ والدستور

الأفكار التي نادى بها هي: الحرية الإشتراكية الوحدة
وبالمقارنة نجدها متشابهة مع أهداف حزب البعث: وحدة حرية اشتراكية

فقد كان حزب البعث ينادي بوحدة العالم العربي أولاً ومن ثم النضال لتحرير الأراضي المحتلة وتطبيق الإشتراكية
ولكن التيار الناصري كان يرى أن الحرية أولاً ثم الإشتراكية ثم الوحدة

وهذه مبادئ التيار:

- الحرية والاشتراكية والوحدة للقضاء على مشكلات العالم العربي الأربعة:  وهي الاستعمار والتخلف والطبقية والتجزئة بين أقطار العالم العربي.
- حرية الشعب بكامله
-الاشتراكية أساس التقدم الاقتصادي.. وهي أساس بناء مجتمع الكفاية والعدل، والمجتمع الذي ترفرف عليه الرفاهية.
- ونادت الناصرية بتوزيع الثروة الوطنية لتحقيق التغيير الاجتماعي.
- ونادت بالاشتراكية العلمية..
- الوحدة هي أساس القوة العربية.. والعروبة أو القومية العربية هي أساس قيام الوحدة.

وقد تم الإعتراف بالناصرية كحزب في مصر عام 1992

لقد رأينا ظهور التيارات الفكرية والقومية في سوريا ولبنان قبل حوالي قرن من عبد الناصر
وراينا كذلك ظهور حزب البعث قبل أكثر من عقد من عبد الناصر
والذي نادى بوحدة العرب جميعاً
وليس فقط سوريا الطبيعية بلاد الشام

وقد كان تأثر عبد الناصر بالمد القومي واضحاً
فهو شارك في حرب 1948 في فلسطين وجُرح فيها
وعند وصوله إلى سُدة الحكم كان الشعور القومي العربي عالي جداً

يتبع
​


----------



## fouad78 (5 أبريل 2016)

من دمشق ... هنا القاهرة

في عام 1956 قام جمال عبد الناصر بتأميم قناة السويس
مما تسبب بغضب دول الإستعمار
فشنوا هجوماً على مصر
حاربت فيها مصر بشجاعة

ولكن على الهامش ظهرت أول بوادر الشعور القومي العربي الواحد بين سوريا ومصر في هذه الحرب

فرغم أن سوريا لم تشارك بالحرب ولكنها كانت مستعدة لذلك رغم امكاناتها المتواضعة آنذاك

وهناك حادثتان يذكرها السوريون
الحادثة الأولى: قامت دول العدوان بتدمير برج الإذاعة الذي كان ينقل أخبار الحرب إلى الشعب المصري المتأهب لسماع ما يحدث
وهذه الحركة طبعاً تندرج ضمن الحرب النفسية
فلا تلفاز موجود ولا انترنت فقط الإذاعة وفجروها

وقد كانت الإذاعات عادةً تفتتح بثها بالقول مثلاً: هنا القاهرة أو هنا دمشق
في سوريا عندما علموا بتدمير الإذاعة افتتحت الإذاعة السورية بثها بعبارة "من دمشق ... هنا القاهرة"
لتبدأ بنقل الأخبار

الحادثة الثانية كانت لمشاركة مجموعة من الضباط السوريين الذين كانوا يتواجدون في مصر للتدريب في القتال

فرغم أنهم أجانب بالنسبة لمصر ولكن وبطلب منهم سمحت لهم مصر ان يحاربوا جنباً إلى جنب معهم
وقد قاد السوري المسيحي جول جمَّال عملية بحرية لثلاث زوارق بحرية ضد بارجة فرنسية وتسبب بإعطابها
أما هو فاستشهد من اجل مصر
إيماناً بالفهوم القومي
وقد ذُكر في الفيلم المصري عمالقة البحار 1960

هذه المبادرات الصغيرة يفتخر بها السوريون
وقد رأيناها أقوى في حرب تشرين \ اكتوبر 1973

وقد توجت هذه المبادرات الصغيرة بوحدة بين سوريا ومصر

يتبع
​


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2016)

*العروبة في أوج عزتها
الوحدة بين سوريا ومصر*

كان لجمال عبد الناصر شخصية قيادة قوية
وكان عروبي الهوى

ساند ثورة الجزائر
وارسل حوالي 70000 جندي مصري لمساندة ثورة الشعب اليمني
في الثورة ضد الحكم الملكي المدعوم من السعودية 1962
كما أنه ساند ثورة العراق 1958

وسوريا كان لها شياطينها لتحاربها
فهي رفضت "مشروع الدفاع عن الشرق الأوسط" البريطاني
وكذلك "حلف بغداد" البريطاني الأميركي
وعندما رفضت "مبدأ ايزنهاور" 1957 الأميركي
استشاط غضب دول الإستعمار وارسلوا جنوداً يحيطون سوريا ليدخلوها
ولكن السوفييت تدخلوا
وأيضاً جمال عبد الناصر تدخل وارسل قوات مصرية إلى سوريا
واعتبر أن أي اعتداء على سوريا هو اعتداء على مصر
فانتهى العدوان قبل حتى أن يبدأ

هذه الأعمال جميعها بالإضافة إلى شخصية جمال عبد الناصر القيادية التي لا غبار على قوتها
جعلت سوريا ذات المنظور والحكم العروبي تتقرب أكثر من مصر
ليتوج هذا التقارب بالوحدة بين سوريا ومصر 1958
بعد تنازل من رئيس سوريا شكري القوتلي بالحكم لجمال عبد الناصر
والعروبة وصلت لأعلى ذروة لها

ليبدأ الإنحطاط
وإنفصال الوحدة بين سوريا ومصر 1961
وقد كانت سوريا هي التي انفصلت
وسأتحدث في المشاركة التالية عن أسباب الإنفصال عن مصر

يتبع
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 أبريل 2016)

فؤاد لو تلاحظ انا ماتكلمت عن المسيحيه ولا عن عرقيتك ولا عن انجازاتهم ولا امجادهم ولا جادلتك في موضوع يخصهم او يخصك انت اللي جيت وفتحت موضوع عن العرب ورميت كم من نغزه محترمه على اهل الجزيره وبما
 حبيت اصلح وابدي رايي هنا
شوف الحقيقه قدامك في احد ثاني مهتم يناقشك  غيري انا؟ لا كل الناس متابعه الا هيفاء متفاعله معاك عشان تعرف امور كثيره وعشانها ماترضى احد يرمي عليها نغزات خاطئه وتسكت وانا ايش قلت مخليك كذا ترد بكل ذا العتب انا ايش قلت يا اخي لا انت الكاتب مصادرك ولا انت المؤرخ العظيم يعني انا وانت ننتمي لنفس المنطقه ونتكلم عنها مو اكثر .. تقول تعرفين سوريا اكثر عني ..الكلام كان يدور حول الدوله العثمانيه شو دخل سوريا؟ ولا حضرتك معلوماتك محدده وتعتقد زي ماابتديت ان مقاومة الاتراك ابتدت من سوريا فقط ومن الحركات القوميه! ماهو عشان جذي ماتعرف يا فؤاد ان العرب كلهم كانو ناقمين على الدوله العثمانيه مش بس سوريا ومش بس حركات اللي تتكلم عنها
العرب كانت عندهم  علة اتراك محتاجين يستقلون منهم وخايفين من احتلال اخر في الطريق سواء كان هذا احتلال غربي معاه صليب او غربي بدون صليب الفكره هي اذا نقاوم ونستقل من الاتراك مانبي بديل لهم وعشان جذي كان كثير منهم ضد الخروح على العثمانين مع علمهم بظلمهم خوفا من احتلال اخر وفي الحقيقه حصل اللي خافو منه ولا الاحزاب القومجيه ولا الحركات العروبجيه خسرت شي بقدر خسارة الشريف الهاشمي اللي خسر مملكته وحلمه وكمان اصبح في نظر الكثيرين بعد الاحتلال الغربي الكامل للمنطقه انه كان على خطأ وانه عميل للغرب ضد الخلافه ده غير شماتةة الاتراك فيه اليومك هذا  وبعد كل هذه تضحيات يجيلك واحد يكتب موضوع بشخطتين ويقول هوالاء الاعراب لانقصدهم ونحن اول من ناضل الاتراك وهذا كان سبب ردي الاول قلت لك قوميه بدون قوميه عرق بدون عرق اهل الجزيره ماقصرو مافي داعي تجيب سيرتهم لما تتكلم عن مقاومة الاتراك خليك في تبجيل حركاتك بدون رمي كلام ونغزات علينا
كونك ياخي تبغي تحشر الصليب ومايحلو لك الكلام الا اذا كان يتمحور حول دور اللي تعرفهم فقط ما يعطيك الحق تتحفظ على معلومات القيمه اللي اضفتها للموضوع لانها جزء مهم من التاريخ اللي تحكي عنه جزء غايب عنك ..وشوف للمره الثانيه اقلك انا لا اقلل من دور الاحزاب والحركات اللي تفضلت بذكرها لكن اضفت معلومات جديده وياللعجب زعلت ..سبحان الله ايش اسوي هذه الحقيقه

ثقافتي ماهي ثقافة تلفزيون عارف ثقافة تلفزيون تنطبق على من؟على مصري او سوري يتكلم عن الخليج انتم اللي ما اختلطتم بنا ماتعرفون اي شي عننا سوا اننا شوية دول بترول وفقط
العكس نحن نعرفكم ونعرف مشاكلكم الاقتصاديه والاجتماعيه والسياسيه اصبحتم حتى اغلبيه في بلادنا
صرتو انتم اهل الدار والمكان ومافي فريج يخلو من حد مصري درس او بنى او سوري عالج وصرنا اهل ونسايب
واخوه في كل شي وقمنا نعرف الطريق اليكم ..ومع كذا انا مظطره اتكلم في شانكم لما يجي لي واحد منكم ويرد اللوم على الخليج ويتهمها انها السبب في حرب سوريا من اعطاك الحق تحب اسالك هل انت تعرف الخليج اكثر عني؟ يا فؤاد اصرخ مثل ماتبغي ولكن في الاتجاه الصحيح طال عمرك اصرخ على من نسى الشعارات وقمع وقتل وسرق باسم العروبه من نسى وعود الحريه و العداله للشعوبهم
واظطروهم يخرجو عليهم من فقد الصواب والحكمه وسلط الجيش على الشعب حتى سقطت مدن في الفوضى وجا كل من هب ودب اليكم هذا كله حصل بفضل شخص واحد انت تعرفه كويس وما ماتقدر تصرخ في وجهه  لكن تبغي تتهم الخليج بتمويل مسلحين وتخريب سوريا بالله هذا كلام؟ فكر شويه وشوف ليش تونس ومصر مافيها حرب؟ الاولى رئيسها ترك لهم من اول عشر دقايق والثانيه برضو ترك لهم
لما شافهم راكبين رؤسهم والسالفه واصله حدها مع الشعب
ماواجهو شعوبهم بالسلاح الى ان دارت الايام وصارت عند الشعوب ذي امكانية اعادة النظر في االلي حصل لهم..ماشفنا الخليج دعم مسلحين وتسبب في حرب في بلدانهم بالعكس دعمهم  وواقف يتفرج عليهم من بعيد بينما اليمن وليبيا وسوريا حكامها حولوها الى مواجهه بينهم وبين الجزء الناقم عليهم من الشعب واعتبروها مؤامره دواها السلاح وهذا حالها الحين حرب مااستفاد منها احد وحدود استباحت من كل هب ودب ..ما ذنب الخليج ؟ الا اذا تبيهم يققون جنب الرئيس ضد الشعب ..حصل يا اخويا في اليمن وقفو مع الرئيس ضد الشعب واكلنا هوا عشان فعلا الشعب انتصر على الرئيس وقبلنا بالامر الواقع فقام الرئيس المهزوم اللي وقفت جنبه دول الخليج انضم الى حزب ايراني اللي من نفس مذهبه عشان يرجع للحكم وفعلا اخذو الحكم وسقطت عاصمة اليمن واظطرت الدول الخليج تتدخل وتطرد الحزب الايراني مع علي عبد الله الصالح والنتيجه يسقط لنا كل يوم شهيد في اليمن ..شفت بقى هذا اللي جناه الخليج لما لاول مره وقف جنب رئيس غير مرغوب فيه ..عندي سؤال ابغي اجابته ليش رؤساء اللي ينتمون الى اقليات مذهبيه لما تثور عليهم شعوبهم يحولونها الى طائفيه ومذهبيه واقصد علي عبدالله صالح حاكم السابق لليمن والرئيس بشار الاسد
هما الاثنين شيعه ويحكمون بلاد اغلبيتهم من مذهب اخر وماشاء الله كل واحد استمر في الحكم فتره طويله ان كان بشار وابوه او علي اللي قعد اربعين سنه يحكم لوحده سبحان الله فجاه يكتشفون ان شعوبهم طائفيه 
ولو كانو كذا ليش ما ربوهم وعلموهم ؟ليش ما اخترعو فكرة رئيس اللي ممكن ينتمي الى مذهب اخر بس يتشغل في تطور وعز الدوله اللي يحكمها ليش حتى ما استفادو واخذوها فرصه ذهبيه تبين للشعب مش مهم مذهب رئيس طالما محقق انجازات للشعب ويحبونه فعلا؟
تصدق لو حصل هذا كان ممكن حتى يحكم مسيحي لان خلاص تربو وشافو نموذج قدامهم لا يفرق بينهم وشايف فقط
مصلحة البلاد هذا ماحصل بالعكس لما طلبو يشاركو في الحكم قيل عنهم طائفين وسلطو عليهم الجيوش ..ليش اصلا  هولاء رؤساء يستغلون الفرصه ماهو في كل الاحوال الشماعه جاهزه وهي قولهم
هؤلاء الخليجين هما السبب والا نحن شعوب تحب وتموت
في رئيسهم بس الشياطين دول قامو بتمويل المسلحين وتسببو بحرب في بلادنا..وياليل ما اطولك سرينا ولا سريت
ماراح نخلص.. وعلى فكره انا ما اعطيت الفضل للهاشمين ولا تظني متعصبه لهم لا والله لو كنت هاشميه اردنيه اتقبل اتهامك  لي هناك الثوره تعني لهم لكني اماراتيه الفرق كبير واكبر مدافعه عن ال سعود وعن مملكتهم واسال الاعضاء 
يعني لو اني مو شايفه فضل غيرهم كنت لعنت خير ال سعود والسعوديه اللي كل سنه يحتفلون بسقوط مملكة الهواشم في الحجاز..لكنهم  مثال عربي وقف جنب امته و اعلن الحرب وطرد الاتراك من الجزيره وسعى الى تحرير باقي البلاد عنهم  بعد هذه حقيقه سوا قلت عملاء او خونه مافرقت وبالتالي محدش يزايد بقى ويعمل فيها لو ما عملنا لهم القوميه ذي لما تحررو  وشوف مقدمة موضوعك وعنوانه ..اقرا ردودي بتجرد اذا سمحت
على فكره
عاف خاطري الموضوع يا فؤاد لكن ابشر لو قرات معلومه مش ولابد من العرب بتوع الجزيره هتلاقيني راجعه مرزوعه هنا انما باقي العربان ماني متكلمه عليهم


----------



## fouad78 (8 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فؤاد لو تلاحظ انا ماتكلمت عن المسيحيه ولا عن عرقيتك ولا عن انجازاتهم ولا امجادهم ولا جادلتك في موضوع يخصهم او يخصك انت اللي جيت وفتحت موضوع عن العرب ورميت كم من نغزه محترمه على اهل الجزيره وبما
> حبيت اصلح وابدي رايي هنا
> شوف الحقيقه قدامك في احد ثاني مهتم يناقشك  غيري انا؟ لا كل الناس متابعه الا هيفاء متفاعله معاك عشان تعرف امور كثيره وعشانها ماترضى احد يرمي عليها نغزات خاطئه وتسكت وانا ايش قلت مخليك كذا ترد بكل ذا العتب انا ايش قلت يا اخي لا انت الكاتب مصادرك ولا انت المؤرخ العظيم يعني انا وانت ننتمي لنفس المنطقه ونتكلم عنها مو اكثر .. تقول تعرفين سوريا اكثر عني ..الكلام كان يدور حول الدوله العثمانيه شو دخل سوريا؟ ولا حضرتك معلوماتك محدده وتعتقد زي ماابتديت ان مقاومة الاتراك ابتدت من سوريا فقط ومن الحركات القوميه! ماهو عشان جذي ماتعرف يا فؤاد ان العرب كلهم كانو ناقمين على الدوله العثمانيه مش بس سوريا ومش بس حركات اللي تتكلم عنها
> العرب كانت عندهم  علة اتراك محتاجين يستقلون منهم وخايفين من احتلال اخر في الطريق سواء كان هذا احتلال غربي معاه صليب او غربي بدون صليب الفكره هي اذا نقاوم ونستقل من الاتراك مانبي بديل لهم وعشان جذي كان كثير منهم ضد الخروح على العثمانين مع علمهم بظلمهم خوفا من احتلال اخر وفي الحقيقه حصل اللي خافو منه ولا الاحزاب القومجيه ولا الحركات العروبجيه خسرت شي بقدر خسارة الشريف الهاشمي اللي خسر مملكته وحلمه وكمان اصبح في نظر الكثيرين بعد الاحتلال الغربي الكامل للمنطقه انه كان على خطأ وانه عميل للغرب ضد الخلافه ده غير شماتةة الاتراك فيه اليومك هذا  وبعد كل هذه تضحيات يجيلك واحد يكتب موضوع بشخطتين ويقول هوالاء الاعراب لانقصدهم ونحن اول من ناضل الاتراك وهذا كان سبب ردي الاول قلت لك قوميه بدون قوميه عرق بدون عرق اهل الجزيره ماقصرو مافي داعي تجيب سيرتهم لما تتكلم عن مقاومة الاتراك خليك في تبجيل حركاتك بدون رمي كلام ونغزات علينا
> ...




الكلام صار يتكرر يا هيفا فراح أختصر الجواب بكم نقطة:

أولاً: الوطن العربي مصطلح قومي لا علاقة له بشبه الجزيرة العربية.

ثانياً: مرة ثانية ياريت تقولي وين أنا أهنت سكان  شبه الجزيرة العربية لحتى أعتذر وأصلح، وراح أضيف إنك ما راح تشوفي أي  إهانة لسكان شبه الجزيرة العربية، سبب كلامي عن الثورة العربية والهاشميين  هو انت، نسبت كل الفضل لهم ومسحت بالقوميين الأرض، لم تكن إضافتك إضافة يا  هيفا ارجعي وشوفي كان فيها هجوم علينا. أتوقع إني هلا فهمت سبب مشاركتك،  انتِ اعتبرتِ اني بهجم على العرب في شبه الجزيرة ودخلتي مدافعة. فهمتي  الموضوع غلط.

ثالثاً: أنا غاضب من "العرب" اللي عم يساهموا  بقتلنا، وهذا حقي. ولكنك حاقدة على القوميين. مع العلم أني لم أعد قومي  ولكني فقط أستغرب كيف تتهميني بما تفعلينه أنتِ.

رابعاً: الموضوع يبحث في فكرة الوطن العربي  والتأثير المسيحي فيه وتاثيره على المسيحيين، هذه غاية وزبدة الموضوع، وكل  حادثة كما سترين سيكون لها دلالة في وقتنا الحاضر.

خامساً: تحليلك لشخصية بشار وما يحدث في سوريا  الآن من وين أخذتيه؟ مو من التلفزيون؟ وتحديداً قنوات معينة عندها نهج واضح  حول سوريا. صدقي يا هيفا أنا أقدر أفيدك بهذا الموضوع، من خلال سماع طرف  آخر. كما أني بالأخير راح أعطي سوريا كمثال وراح تفهمي ايش عم يصير في  سوريا بعيد عن الإعلام المُسيس

بالنهاية أنا وانتي يا هيفا مثال على الغضب المتراكم بين ابناء الشعب "العربي"
بطريقة أو بأخرى هذا النوع من التواصل يشفي الألم ويسمح بدمل الجروح
وأنا أتذكر إني بفترة من الفترات قبل ما أن أنقطع عن المنتدى
كنت ارفض حتى إني أناقشك في الموضوع السوري
يعني اليوم في تطور 
منشان هيك أنا أحب الانترنت لأنه يسمح بفرصة للتواصل بعيد عن تأثيرات المجتمع اللي نحن فيه

وشيلي كل المشاكل على جنب
انتي وأهل الجزيرة على راسي ماشي 
تحياتي
​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2016)

الموضوع مفيد جدا وممتع أشكرك عليه 
وياريت لو حد بيتكلم عن تاريخ بلده او حاضرها فهو اكيد ادري بيها وبتاريخها مينفعش حد يجي يزايد عليه لان كل واحد عارف بلده اكتر وعارف طباع ناسها وتاريخها واللي بيحصل فيها، فخلونا نسمع من الطرف الأساسي في المشكله السورية وهم السوريين نفسهم

سؤالي لأستاذ فؤاد فيه جمله حضرتك ذكرتها مش عارفه اذا كنت فهمتها صح ولا غلط ، بتقول انه مصر غلبت الوطنية علي العروبه؟ انا فهمت صح؟ وانا بقولك ياريت يا أستاذ فؤاد كانت مصر عملت كده 
وإنما من بعد عبد الناصر والمصريين نسيو اصلهم ونسيو انتمائهم لمصر اولا لحد ما مصر جابت ورا علي الاخر 
الوحيد بعد عبد الناصر اللي حاول يرجع فكرة مصر اولا هو السادات وكان فيه ناس وخصوصا الناصريين ربنا يسامحهم مش قابلين الفكرة أبدا ولا قابلين السادات نفسه عايزين نسخة تانيه من عبد الناصر 
تعالي دلوقتي في الشارع المصري واسأل اي حد انت مصري ولا عربي، يا هتلاقيه بيقول انا عربي وبس ، يا هتلاقيه بيقول انا مصري عربي مش عارفه ازاي ديه ممكن تحصل؟ بل ان منهم من بيقاوح ويجادل ان اصل المصريين عرب من شبه الجزيرة ، وبقت العروبه في نظرهم هي الانتماء لعرب ألجزيره 
وأي محاوله حاليا لتوعية الناس عن اصولهم المصريه تقريبا بتقابل بالرفض من عامه الشعب لان كلهم مقتنعين ان اصلهم عربي مش عارفه ازاي؟ 
الا اذا كنت تقصد بالعروبة ، العروبه المنفصلة عن شبه ألجزيره ، فديه كمان لا تنطبق علي مصر علي الأقل حاليا  ، لان مصر علي ما وصلتها فكرة العروبه تشوهت وأصبحت مرتبطة جدا بالدِّين علي الأقل بين عامه الناس 
فهي مختلفه في الفكر الشعبي المصري عن بداياتها في الشام كوحده بين أبناء منطقه واحدة واصحاب لغة واحده


----------



## fouad78 (9 أبريل 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> الموضوع مفيد جدا وممتع أشكرك عليه
> وياريت لو حد بيتكلم عن تاريخ بلده او حاضرها فهو اكيد ادري بيها وبتاريخها مينفعش حد يجي يزايد عليه لان كل واحد عارف بلده اكتر وعارف طباع ناسها وتاريخها واللي بيحصل فيها، فخلونا نسمع من الطرف الأساسي في المشكله السورية وهم السوريين نفسهم
> 
> سؤالي لأستاذ فؤاد فيه جمله حضرتك ذكرتها مش عارفه اذا كنت فهمتها صح ولا غلط ، بتقول انه مصر غلبت الوطنية علي العروبه؟ انا فهمت صح؟ وانا بقولك ياريت يا أستاذ فؤاد كانت مصر عملت كده
> ...






ساتكلم عن أنور السادات فيما بعد لأنه لعب دور كبير في إنهاء الفكر العروبي

أنور السادات "الرئيس المؤمن" غايته لم تكن أبداً مصلحة مصر
سأوضح كلامي فيما بعد

أما بالنسبة لمفهوم العروبة
كل ما عرضته أنا حتى الآن هو المفهوم الأصلي للعروبة
ولكن بعد الإنحدار كما سأشرح لاحقاً تغير مفهوم العروبة واصبح له علاقة بالعرق والدين
ليس هذا فقط
بل التنكر للعروبة أصبح حرب على الإسلام وعمالة للغرب
حتى عنا بسوريا 
​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أبريل 2016)

بل التنكر للعروبة أصبح حرب على الإسلام وعمالة للغرب
حتى عنا بسوريا


*وهذا هو نفس الشئ حصل عندنا في العراق

سأبقى متابع لكم 

:16_14_21:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 أبريل 2016)

*موضوع شيق 

متابعة 
*​


----------



## fouad78 (13 أبريل 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *وهذا هو نفس الشئ حصل عندنا في العراق
> 
> سأبقى متابع لكم
> 
> ...



مع الأسف
وفي العراق كان التوجه العروبي الإسلامي أقوى بكثير
خصوصاً عندما أراد صدام أن يستثير مشاعر الإسلاميين بعد الحرب على الكويت

شكراً عزيزي لتشجيعك الدائم
​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع شيق
> 
> متابعة
> *​




الموضوع منور بوجود يا ايريني 
​


----------



## fouad78 (13 أبريل 2016)

*توضيح قبل التحدث عن أسباب انفصال الوحدة بين سوريا ومصر*

الكثير من السوريين والمصريين اليوم يتمنون عودة الوحدة بين سوريا ومصر
ولكن هذا المشروع يبتعد عن التحقيق أكثر فأكثر
وقبل أن أتحدث عن بعض أسباب الإنفصال علي أن أوضح أن الإنفصال كان نتيجة حتمية
فنحن نرى اليوم الاتحاد الأوربي يسير ببطئ في اتجاه الوحدة
فقد جاء الإتحاد العسكري (الناتو)
ومن ثم الاقتصادي الذي هو بدوره حدث بالتدريج
من الإتفاقات التجارية بين البلدان إلى وحدة العملة
وفي كل خطوة من هذه الخطوات واجهوا وما زالوا يواجهون مشاكل عديدة هددت وحدتهم
ولكنهم عالجوها وما يزالوا يعالجوها
حتى يصلوا إلى الوحدة الكاملة

هذا لم يحدث في الوحدة بين سوريا ومصر

لذا إذا حدث وتكررت تجربة الوحدة بين البلدين (رغم اني أستبعد هذا)
علينا أن نستفاد من التجربة الأوربية

​


----------



## fouad78 (13 أبريل 2016)

*أسباب انفصال الوحدة بين سوريا ومصر*

 شخصية جمال عبد الناصر القوية التي عشقها السوريون
عندما رأوه يمرغ أنف الغرب بالتراب بالإنتصارت التي حققها
لم تكن بهذه الجمال عندما تكون تحت أمرته

والحقيقة أن جمال عبد الناصر بدل من أن يتقرب من السوريين بهدوء
اعتمد مبدأ التغيير الجذري
مما خلق كوارث في سوريا

حتى أن المحافظ السيد يحيى علي أديب قال 
أن الانتداب الفرنسي أيام بسط نفوذه على سورية لم يجرؤ على تطبيق نظام إداري مماثل في الحكم.

وفي أي وحدة بين بلدين عادةً يكون هناك بلد متضرر أكثر من الأخر
وفي هذه الوحدة تضررت سوريا كثيراً جداً
وسياسة عبد الناصر لم تخفف من حدتها

وما سأقدمه هنا هو بعض الأمثلة لأن الأمثلة كثيرة ومن الصعب حصرها:

1ـ انتقلت جميع مراكز القيادة إلى الاقليم الجنوبي، ولم يُعطى السوريون أي مراكز مهمة في الدولة إلا المراكز على المستوى الثاني أو الثالث.

2ـ سوريا كانت تزخر حينها بالأحزاب السياسية، وكما قلنا فإن جمال عبد الناصر لم يكن يملك منهج حزبي واضح، والتيار الناصري ظهر بعد وفاة عبد الناصر.
وقد كانت الكارثة أن عبد الناصر حل جميع الأحزاب السورية، حتى التي وقعت معه اتفاق الوحدة. واسس (الإتحاد القومي) ليجمع جميع الأحزاب في بوتقة لا شكل سياسي ولا فكر واضح لها. والتي شكلت له مشاكل كثيرة فيما بعد.

3ـ لم يكتفي عبد الناصر بحل الأحزاب بل بدا بمطاردة السياسيين السوريين الذين يعارضون حل الأحزاب.

4ـ تم نقل أموال ومشاريع كثيرة من سوريا إلى مصر، أذكر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: تم توحيد الطيران السوري مع المصري في شركة واحدة، ونقل شركة الطيران المصرية مبلغ ستة ملايين دولار إلى حسابها، أيضاً مشاريع ومعامل عسكرية كان المفروض أي يقيمها الاتحاد السوفيتي في سوريا نقلها عبد الناصر إلى مصر، حتى بعض المشاريع المدنية التي كانت ستقيمها الدولة السورية في سوريا نقلها إلى مصر...

5ـ كان تعداد السوريون أيام الوحدة 4.5 مليون سوري، أما المصريون 23.5 مليون مصري
وقد بدأت العمالة المصرية تغادر من مصر إلى سورية مما شكل خلل كبير في ميزان القوة العالمة وارتفعت البطالة بنسبة كبيرة بين أفراد الشعب السوري وفي كتاب (الجمهورية العربية المتحدة: تاريخ وحقائق وارقام) الصادر عن مديرية  الدعاية والأنباء تحت عنوان الفوائد البشرية تحدث الكتاب عن نقل أربعة ملايين مصري إلى سوريا، أي ما يعادل تعداد سوريا في ذلك الوقت، فتخيلوا رعب السويين حينها على مستقبل أعمالهم.

6ـ السياسيون السوريون تم إقالتهم أو ملاحقتهم امنياً، العسكريون السوريون تم إقالتهم أو تحويلهم إلى أقسام إدارية بسيطة لا يفقهوا بها شيئاً.

7ـ أقام المراكز والفروع الأمنية في مختلف المحافظات للحفاظ على الوحدة.

8ـ قيام بالتأميم الذي عن طريقه خسر قاعدة عريضة من المؤيدين، فالتأميم شمل حتى المشاريع الفردية والمتوسطة، مثلاً صديق لي كان والده يملك شاحنة براد ينقل بها الخضروات، تفاجئ بمصادرتها. وكانت نتيجة التأميم أن الكثير من أصحاب المشاريع بدأوا في تسريح العمال لديهم وتصغير مشاريعهم حتى لا يطالها التأميم، والذين ثاروا وفصلوا الوحدة كانوا أغلبهم من هؤلاء.

9ـ إدارة فاشلة بكل المقاييس للدولة الواحدة، ساهمت في زيادة التخبط.

10ـ وجود محاولات كثيرة خارجية لفصل الوحدة.
​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> *أسباب انفصال الوحدة بين سوريا ومصر*
> 
> شخصية جمال عبد الناصر القوية التي عشقها السوريون
> عندما رأوه يمرغ أنف الغرب بالتراب بالإنتصارت التي حققها
> ...




أشكرك يا أستاذ فؤاد لتوضيح مساوئ عبد الناصر وفشله الاداري في كل  الجوانب حتي في الجانب السوري 
فالي عمله في سوريا هو نفسه اللي عمله في مصر مفيش اختلاف كبير نفس الفشل في كل النواحي ونفس الغباء السياسي والاداري 
لكن انتو حظكو كويس خلصتو منه، لكن مصر معرفتش تخلص منه وخربها وقعد علي تلها 
موته وسمه كانت الأحزاب فهو حارب الأحزاب ايضا في مصر مش بس في سوريا رغم ان هو شخصيا مكانش ليه اي فكر سياسي او حزبي واضح الا الزعيق في الميكرفونات 
أشكرك علي تأكيد ما قولته انا وقاله غيري كتير جدا في المنتدي ده  عن هذا المخرب الأكبر عبد الناصر والمرة ديه جات من طرف غير مصري ، المشكله اننا كنّا بنتهاجم وشويه ويتهمونها بالكفر وكأننا غلطنا في الذات الإلهية 
الراجل ده دمر مصر وهو سبب مشاكلها الي الان وعلشان كده مش قادرة أسامحه أبدا علي جرائمه السياسية والاقتصاديه وحتي العسكرية في حق مصر
رايح سوريا علشان يحل أحزابها ويقلبها رأسا علي عقب وكمان يضطهد رجالها ويمنع عنهم المناصب في دولتهم ؟
عجيب عجيب الراجل المريض ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]اللى ذكره الأخ " فؤاد " ينقصه التوثيق ...صح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا مش هطلب منه التوثيق لأنه بيتحدث عن بلده سوريا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن نقول ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"عبد الناصر" لم يحتل سوريا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل سوريا هم من طلبوا الوحدة مع مصر .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والسوريين اللى حلفوا على " عبد الناصر " أنه يكون قائدهم ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحياة النبى يا "ناصر" أحكمنا !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعرفش وقتها كان متوفر بديل لـ " ناصر " وألا لأءة ....لكن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى أعرفه أن "عبد الناصر" لم يُجبر أهل سوريا أنه يكون ( رئيسهم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل العكس هو الذى قام وحدث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أهل " سوريا " توسموا فيه 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزعامة والقيادة والريادة والجدعنة والشهامة والرجولة والنبل والذكاء والكرامة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأخلاص وحبه للعروبة والعرب والبلاد العربية والشعوب العربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فسلموه مقاليد الحُكم ( برغبتهم الحُرة ) و ( بمحض أرادتهم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الراجل – الله يرحمه – نفذ اللى هو كان شايفه صح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعجبش بعد كدة ...؟!... خلاص... هو لايُلام أبداً أبداً أبداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش ضرب حد على أيده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حد راح أحتل بلد ولوى دراع أهله ... ولا نزل على بلادهم بالبارشوت ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كان بخُطرهم وبمزاجهم 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر " صعيدى أصيل أبوه راجل بوستجى مصرى شريف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راجل معجون بطين مصر ونيلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا سرق ولا نهب ولا أشتغل شغل التلات ورقات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزيه زى أى بشر بيُخطئ ويُصيب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم اللى عايزين أنبياء تحكمكم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حتى الأنبياء بتقولوا عليهم مش معصومين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عاجبكم ولا حاكم ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلاص أستوردوا لكم واحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وريحوا دماغكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل ما أنتم مش عاجبكم العجب ... ولا هيعجب[/FONT]*
​
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]نسيت أقول ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل مش مريض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو متوفى حالياً ... والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر " فى عِداد الأموات من زمااااااان[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​​​*[FONT=&quot]لكن ...اللى عايز " عبد الناصر " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى يمشى بنظام " عبد الناصر " ... مش بنظامك أنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مش دلدول ولا هو هفأ علشان حد يمشى كلامه عليه [/FONT]*​​:new6::new6::new6:​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (13 أبريل 2016)

*عبود عبده عبود* و *Desert Rose*

الظاهر إني دخلت منطقة من المناطق المحرمة 

الصراحة أنا لا أكره عبد الناصر
أنا أرى أنه كان الرجل المناسب لتلك الفترة
التي كانت تحتاج لرجل قاسي على المستوى الخارجي على الأقل
ولكن قسوته كانت أيضاً سبب علته داخلياً
فلو ارخى الحبل قليلاً أيام الوحدة ما كان حصل الإنفصال

عوبد 
أنا ما عندي دليل واضح على كل ما قلتُه
لأنه ببساطة لا يوجد كتاب صريح يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع
غير أني كنت مع البعثيين وكمان مع القوميين السوريين وبعرف أرائهم
ولم أنقل الكثير من الحوادث التي سمعتها من عامة الناس
بل من سياسيين

مع إنه ما عندي دليل بس راح أعطيك رأي عبد الناصر نفسه في سبب فك الوحدة

طبعاً هو راح يتهم أشخاص ومجموعات معينة
ولكن سبب المشكلة الحقيقي لن يكون واضحاً لديك
إلا إذا قارنته مع ما كتبته أنا
ستفهم حينها معنى الكلام الذي قلته
وستعرف أن ما كتبته صحيح

على سبيل المثال هو يتحدث عن تحول حلفاء الأمس إلى أعداء اليوم
السؤال كيف تحول حلفاء الأمس إلى أعداء اليوم بهذه السرعة؟

الجواب هو نفسه طاردهم وسجنهم
ومن بينهم مثلاً حزب البعث
ميشيل عفلق مؤسس حزب البعث كان مُطارداً من عبد الناصر
ولكنه بنفس الوقت كان يدعو البعثيين للحفاظ على الوحدة

وإذا لم ترى الرابط بين أغلب ما كتبتُه في الموضوع وبين دفاع عبد الناصر عن نفسه
فإني سأكتب لك المقارنة في مشاركة منفصلة

إليك عزيزي رأي عبد الناصر

*وثيقة نادرة: محضر اجتماع مجلس الوزراء برئاسة عبدالناصر بعد فشل «الوحدة» بأيام (1-2)*

​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أبريل 2016)

لا أستاذ فؤاد ولا محرمه ولا شيء ، عبد الناصر التاريخ والحاضر  يشهدوله انه غبي وانه دمر مصر وديه كفايه اوي :smile02
اما بالنسبه لانه ألقي اللوم علي غيره بسبب فشله الذريع في الحفاظ علي الوحدة 
فده الطبيعي بتاعه هو عمره ما كان بيغلط أبدا حتي نكسه 67 ما اعترفش بغلطه فيها ورمي اللوم علي غيره بردو ، وطلع علينا بتمثيلية بأنه هيتنحي ورجع في كلام زي العيال بالظبط :smile02 
المهم مش لازم ترد علي مشاركتي ديه لأَنِّي مش عايزة أضيع موضوعك الجميل واشتته في الكلام عن واحد زي عبد الناصر 
أرجوك استمر موضوعك جميل جدا وياريت تكمل علي النقط اللي بعد كده


----------



## fouad78 (14 أبريل 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا أستاذ فؤاد ولا محرمه ولا شيء ، عبد الناصر التاريخ والحاضر  يشهدوله انه غبي وانه دمر مصر وديه كفايه اوي :smile02
> اما بالنسبه لانه ألقي اللوم علي غيره بسبب فشله الذريع في الحفاظ علي الوحدة
> فده الطبيعي بتاعه هو عمره ما كان بيغلط أبدا حتي نكسه 67 ما اعترفش بغلطه فيها ورمي اللوم علي غيره بردو ، وطلع علينا بتمثيلية بأنه هيتنحي ورجع في كلام زي العيال بالظبط :smile02
> المهم مش لازم ترد علي مشاركتي ديه لأَنِّي مش عايزة أضيع موضوعك الجميل واشتته في الكلام عن واحد زي عبد الناصر
> أرجوك استمر موضوعك جميل جدا وياريت تكمل علي النقط اللي بعد كده



انتي استني بس لما أحكي على أنور السادات
راح أشعلها :mus13:
​


----------



## fouad78 (14 أبريل 2016)

شفت مرجع مهم جداً لكل ما ذكر


شاهد على العصر- عبد الكريم النحلاوي - الجزء الثالث


عبد الكريم النحلاوي كان هو قائد الإنفصال
وهذه سلسلة طويلة من الحلقات
تتحدث حول الوحدة بدءاً من الجزء الثالث

والرد الوحيد المصري على هذه السلسلة من الحلقات
كان حول إعداد مصر جيش بعد الإنفصال لإعادة سوريا عسكريا
بينما لم يتطرق أحد لبقية المواضيع

اللواء صلاح الدين خيرى يرد على النحلاوى

​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> انتي استني بس لما أحكي على أنور السادات
> راح أشعلها :mus13:
> ​



ههههههه وانا هقولك زي ما قال سعيد صالح في مسرحية العيال كبرت ، ياسيدي اهو كله بورتوقال :smile02
واحنا المصريين بنقول احمد زي الحاج احمد :smile02

المهم متابعه باقي الموضوع الشيق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]عودة للأخ " فؤاد " ووحدته الضائعة المفقودة ...*​

*[FONT=&quot]لا شك أن الوحدة حُلمٌ جميل وطموح مشروع *​

*[FONT=&quot]سين سؤال

[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يقول لنا ( السادة الذين آمنوا ) أن الأنسان يتحمل مسئولية أختياره [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وقادة مصر وسوريا ومن ورائهم الشعبين [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]( أختاروا ) الوحدة .. ثم أختاروا [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الزعيم خالد الذِكر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:t33: " جمال عبد الناصر " :t33: قائداً وزعيماً ورئيساً لتلك الوحدة [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومما لاشك فيه أن التجربة الناصرية – فى مِصر - كانت واضحة جلية للعيان [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]( مافيش أحزاب + حبس المُعارضين + حكم الفرد الواحد الأحد ) [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يعنى السوريين ماكانوش عُمى ولا أغبيا ولا هُطّل مش عارفين ومش شايفين ..!!
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]سؤال الحلقة [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]( أ ) من الذى يتحمل مسئولية هذا ( الأختيار ) ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]( ب ) إعرب ما تحته خط 
[/FONT]*
​:smile02:smile02:smile02

*****

*[FONT=&quot]ع الهامش رأييى الشخصى مُدعوم بطوووووول التاريخ وعرررررضه[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]لا الديمقراطية - ولا الوحدة – [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تصلُحان للشعوب العربية بصفة عامة والأسلامية بصفة خاصة [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لا ديمقراطية ولا وحدة للشعوب المُتَعّبِدة [/FONT]*​
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]الصور ما بتكدبش ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة الشعب السورى أثناء أستقباله لـ " عبد الناصر " فى حلب وفى دمشق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى نتيجة الأستفتاء هناك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أتزور فى مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتزور كمان فى سوريا ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رئيس دولة تانية ...ياخد نسبة أستفتاء فوق الـ [FONT=&quot]99[/FONT]% فى [FONT=&quot]بلد مش بتاعته ؟[/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حد هيقولى النتيجة متزورة والجرايد بتكذب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مواااااااااااااااااافق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشعب اللى تحت منه دة أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فوتو شوب ؟!!!

:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*
​



[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]يخررررب عقلك يا " عوبد " لما بتنزل بالتقايل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الحكيم عامر " قائد عام للقوات المُسلحة !!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية ؟؟؟!!! ....
الشعب السورى شرَّبناه حاجة صفرا ؟؟[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6:

*قال غبى قال ...هو فيه حد غبى يقدر يعمل كدة ؟





*


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أبريل 2016)

*الاخ العزيز فؤاد

في كامل موضوعك هناك فترة مظلمة مرت علينا جميعا حضرتك لم تذكرها

عموما -

سأفتح بها موضوع كامل ومستقل وأدعوك لمشاركتي

بعد ان اكمل عناصره ( من فديو الى صور والى روابط )
*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أبريل 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *الاخ العزيز فؤاد
> 
> في كامل موضوعك هناك فترة مظلمة مرت علينا جميعا حضرتك لم تذكرها
> 
> ...



تقصد اي فترة؟ وياريت تفتح الموضوع في اقرب وقت


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> تقصد اي فترة؟ وياريت تفتح الموضوع في اقرب وقت




نعم اختي الكريمة ,,,

كنت انتظر يوم 24 /4 ليكون نفس يوم الموضوع

بأختصار - الموضوع يبحث عن تأريخ المجازر التي حصلت 

اثناء الحكم العثماني المجرم والابادة البشرية الجماعية التي تعرض 

لها المسيحيين في تركيا والعراق وسوريا

سأحاول اليوم او غدا أنزل الموضوع - وادعوكي للمشاركة ايضا

مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أبريل 2016)

فؤاد شكرا جزاك الله خير على المعلومه الرائعه اللي ماكنت اعرفها لولاك اجل تقول الوطن العربي يختلف عن عرب الجزيره طب ليش مو قادر تقنع نفسك بالمعلومه ذي
وتحل عنهم شويا؟ثم المعلومه ذي غلط باقي الوطن العربي
فيهم عرب مفاجاه؟ ايوه في مصر فيها عرب سوريا فيها عرب اردن فيها عرب وفيها وفيها وفيها غير العرب وفي الجزيره فيها عرب وغير العرب مافي وطن كلهم من عرقيه وقوميه وااحده وهذا اللي عجزنا نفهمه جماعتنا واشوف الحين انت  زي تفكيرهم وايش نقول غير زيد اخو عبيد لكن الخلاف ماكان على هذه النقطه ماتعني الكثير
اعتراضي كان على محاولاتك لتسفيه اهل الجزيره لما تقول نحن ابتكرنا القوميه عشان نحارب العثمانيه وعروبتنا اللي نقصدها لا علاقه لهت باهل الجزيره  قلت لك استريح احنا اول من قاومهم ومن حرر باقي العربان لما تتكلم عن مقاومة الاحتلال العثماني تحصير الفضل على شوية احزاب وحركات هنا وهناك ونسيان اللي اخذو قرار المواجه لايجوز

اما انك فين اسئت لنا ارجع شوف واحصر همزاتك ترا ماعندي سالفه اسويلك اقتباس عشان ماني طالبه اعتذار
انا رديت عليك وردوي تكفيني ثم بكيفك انت حر 
وكفايه انك تقول العرب المسؤلين من قتلنا وذي تهمه فضيعه تدل انك ضايع الطاسه وما انت عارف لمن توجه
مسؤلية اللي يحصل في بلادك وماعندك غير العرب ترجع
ترمي عليهم وتبرا اللي مسؤل من الحاصل من بلدك وهذا
شي عجيب ومستغرب جدا 
نكذب الحاصل في سوريا نكذب احتلال داعش لمناطق كثيره نكذب المجازر اللي حصلت من الاطراف المتقاتله واولهم حاكم البلاد ضد شعبه المستضعف 
ونصدقك انت ان مافي مشاكل والدنيا زينه لولا العرب اللي يقتلونا شو اسوي ياربي قدام هذا المنطق اضحك ولا ابكي؟يا رحمة الرحمن ..عارف لو العرب وقفو جنب بشار كنت كتبت فيهم معلقات ولكن اشلون يجيهم قلب يقفون جنب واحد فارض عظلاته على شعبه تحسبنا ايران ولا روسيا !حشى والف حشى نوقف جنب اللي يقتل السوريين لو يحول تراب بين ايدنا الى ذهب ولا مليون سنه واللي يزعل عساه مايرضى ..
واذا ماتبغي احد يناقشك في موضوع سوري لا ترمي الاتهامات علينايمين ويسار ثم لما نجي نكلمك تقول لا تتكلمون عن بلدي ولماذا انت تتكلم عن الاخرين!
لما تجي تعطي نفسك حق الكلام على غيرك ..غيرك ايضا
مظطر يتكلم عليك و معاك عشان يفهمك وين تلقى الطاسه
واسفه لا احب المجاملات ابدا اهل الجزيره مش على راسك وماهم في نظرك سوا ناس حاقده وكاره لك وهذا رايك الحقيقي اللي اقراه هنا وهناك ومش مطلوب منك تحبهم ولا يكونو على راسك..وانا مش غاضبه مافي شي يستدعي اغضب عشانه عندك اراء اختلف معاها فقط ومش اكثر وبالتاكيد انا لا اكره احد ابدا


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> نعم اختي الكريمة ,,,
> 
> كنت انتظر يوم 24 /4 ليكون نفس يوم الموضوع
> 
> ...



أوكي هقرا الموضوع وأقول رأيي ، وشكرا علي طرحه :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## fouad78 (19 أبريل 2016)

هاليومين أنا فاضي وراح أحاول أكمل :spor2:

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عودة للأخ " فؤاد " ووحدته الضائعة المفقودة ...*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لا شك أن الوحدة حُلمٌ جميل وطموح مشروع *​​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]




أنا لست حزبياً من أكثر من 14 سنة
فالوحدة ليست فقط مستحيلة بالنسبة لي
ولكن الأهم أنها ليست حلماً




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> سين سؤال*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]يقول لنا ( السادة الذين آمنوا ) أن الأنسان يتحمل مسئولية أختياره *​
> ...


​ 
أكيد طبعاً السوريين يتحملون مسؤلية الإختيار
ولكنهم من ناحية أخرى معذورين
فبعض الأحزاب طلبت من عبد الناصر أن يوضح موقفه منها ومن الدستور
وقد رفض عبد الناصر أن يعطي قراره حينها
لكنه لم يبد معارضة للأحزاب السورية
فتوقع البعض أنه سيعاملها معاملة مختلفة
وخصوصاً الأحزاب التي وقعت معه الإتفاقية
فمن غير المنطقي أبداً أن يطاردهم عبد الناصر أمنياً
بعد أن يوقعوا معه الإتفاق للوحدة
قد تراها غباء أو قد تراها قرار عاطفي انت حر





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ع الهامش رأييى الشخصى مُدعوم بطوووووول التاريخ وعرررررضه*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لا الديمقراطية - ولا الوحدة – *​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]تصلُحان للشعوب العربية بصفة عامة والأسلامية بصفة خاصة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لا ديمقراطية ولا وحدة للشعوب المُتَعّبِدة [/FONT]*​
> ​[/FONT][/FONT]



على عكس الوحدة بالنسبة اللي هون ممكن أحلم وممكن يتحقق الحلم
وأول خطوة على طريق الحلم هو التعليم والوعي
ومو بس هذا حلم
ولكنه واجب
والتفكير السلبي هون برأيي هو استسلام

[/FONT]



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الصور ما بتكدبش ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة الشعب السورى أثناء أستقباله لـ " عبد الناصر " فى حلب وفى دمشق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى نتيجة الأستفتاء هناك*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أتزور فى مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتزور كمان فى سوريا ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رئيس دولة تانية ...ياخد نسبة أستفتاء فوق الـ [FONT=&quot]99[/FONT]% فى [FONT=&quot]بلد مش بتاعته ؟[/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حد هيقولى النتيجة متزورة والجرايد بتكذب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مواااااااااااااااااافق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشعب اللى تحت منه دة أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فوتو شوب ؟!!!
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> [/FONT]*
> ...



على فكرة هذه الصور تدعم ما قلته ولا تنفيه
فعلاً الشعب السوري أحب بطولات عبد الناصر مع الغرب وأراد الوحدة

بس بالنسبة للنتيجة 99% مع الأسف عزيزي أؤكدلك أنها مزورة
فرغم شعبية عبد الناصر
ولكن كان هناك مجموعة غير قليلة من الأحزاب القلقة
البعض منها رافض الوحدة من أساسها
والبعض الآخر كان ينتظر توضيح من عبد الناصر لمصيرهم
ولا تنسى أن هذا الشعب نفسه في غضون ثلاث سنوات قلب 180 درجة ضد عبد الناصر
فتخيل معاناة الشعب

[/FONT]



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يخررررب عقلك يا " عوبد " لما بتنزل بالتقايل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الحكيم عامر " قائد عام للقوات المُسلحة !!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية ؟؟؟!!! ....
> الشعب السورى شرَّبناه حاجة صفرا ؟؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *قال غبى قال ...هو فيه حد غبى يقدر يعمل كدة ؟
> 
> ...



[/FONT]أنا عزيزي لم أقل أن الشعب السوري شرب حاجة صفرا
فرغم السلبيات كان هناك أيضاً إيجابيات لا أريد إنكارها
ولكني فقط ذكرت أسباب الإنفصال

ومين هو عبد الحكيم عامر بلا صغرة :thnk0001:
عرفت من ويكيبيديا انه مصري
عبد الحكيم عامر
أنا مو شايف التقايل :closedeye
​


----------



## fouad78 (19 أبريل 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *الاخ العزيز فؤاد
> 
> في كامل موضوعك هناك فترة مظلمة مرت علينا جميعا حضرتك لم تذكرها
> 
> ...



أنا موضوعي لا يهدف إلى ذكر تاريخ "الوطن العربي" كاملاً
فقط تطور الفكر الحزبي العروبي حتى يومنا هذا
رغم أهمية الكثير من الأحداث ولكني امتنعت عن ذكرها
أردت مثلاً أن أتوقف عند كل حزب لأشرح فكره وتنظيمه
ولكني عرفت أنه سيأخذ وقتاً أكثر مما أملك

بكل الأحوال عزيزي موضوعك حلو
مع أنه يوجعلي قلبي أنا شخصياً
شعوبنا لازم تعيش دائماً القتل والذبح والتهجير 
لتكن مشيئة الرب
​


----------



## fouad78 (19 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فؤاد شكرا جزاك الله خير على المعلومه الرائعه اللي ماكنت اعرفها لولاك
> 
> العفو​
> اجل تقول الوطن العربي يختلف عن عرب الجزيره طب ليش مو قادر تقنع نفسك بالمعلومه ذي
> ...



أنا شرحت الأسباب التي قد تجعلك تعتقدين أنني أكره العرب
وبكل الأحوال أتمنى أن الزمن يكون كفيل في تعريفك من أكون فعلاً
تحياتي
​


----------

